# Cheese



## silvernomad (Aug 26, 2006)

Never had it but just wanted to share this.....



> Cheese
> 
> 
> Homegrown Fantasy - November - 2005
> ...


Sounds not bad.......  


peace


----------



## bambi (Sep 1, 2006)

True cheese does not and never has seeded. It only is available via cutting.
Tere are cheese varieties that have been back corssed to produce seed bearing plants. I think Big Budda sell them.
If you can get hold of any to smoke, do so, its an awesome plant.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 9, 2006)

At last! thanks nomad, someone that's heard of cheese, not only heard of it but smoked it too. I mentioned it on this site once and was accused of smoking crack!

I'm getting some cuttings for my next crop, doing a swapsie with some of our JTR's. I know of 3 growers over here, next crop's in 2 weeks, another is 3 after that, then 2 weeks after the other comes in. It's a dream to work with, i mean sell, as you can get 10 pounds per gramme, and believe me people will pay. I love the stuff and have smoked it many times. It's too good to be sold in bulk. Even if I had a 10 kilo's of the stuff, I'd still sell it by the gramme.


----------



## mountaincheddar (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes the cheese is a funky strain. Having spent ages trying to get a cutting I have finally done a crop and more on the way. Even went to homegrown fantasy in Dam to get BB seeds to see if i've got the original. However there is none like this. the cheese is a full blooded old school coke high skunk. Its pretty much devastating, although as you can probably imagine the more you have the easier it gets. A pleasure to grow it is highly responsive and a challenge, but produces the stinkiest buds covered with crystals from an early age. I only let it go for about 45-47 days as the thc/cbd/cbn ratio is much better. If youwant yeild dont try this. If there is one thing to do in your lifetime ....it is smoke the cheddar!!!


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jan 12, 2007)

~cheese weed~ yum yum yum, big budda are doing them, and they have a dif variety out now called blue cheese might give that a bash at sometime, but i love the taste of cheese weed


----------



## Busted (Jan 14, 2007)

I've also had cheese before  Have been offered clones b4 just not got round to growing it.
Psychosis is another strain that not everyone has heard of, will be growing this next grow


----------



## JoNzE (Mar 29, 2007)

wer u from....??????????//


----------



## iblazethatkush (Mar 31, 2007)

Can somebody pls tell me where i can order these seeds...and that will ship to america.


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 31, 2007)

This is from 1989, nicknamed cheese


----------



## skunkushybrid (Mar 31, 2007)

Lovely looking plant videoman. Can you remember the actual name of the strain?

Cheese is a bit like blueberry in taste and smell, only much more potent in both. When it's grown right cheese weed is one of the best you can smoke.


----------



## cali-high (Mar 31, 2007)

trainwreck and grandaddy purps are the new age and would beat cheese anyday. sorry guys but does any1 wants some friendly competition?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 1, 2007)

cali-high said:


> trainwreck and grandaddy purps are the new age and would beat cheese anyday. sorry guys but does any1 wants some friendly competition?


You've smoked cheese then? If grown right cheese is one of the best you can smoke, but then so is any plant that has lots of thcv, or type 4 plant. I've found (through personal taste) that the type 4 plants are the ones I like the best. They seem to have the best of everything (to my mind) and cheese is one of these plants.

I'll agree there are plants equal to it, but better? No-fucking-way.


----------



## pcscottie (Aug 28, 2007)

i agree true cheese is the best in the world... nothing else really comes close ....


----------



## the widowman (Aug 28, 2007)

pcscottie said:


> i agree true cheese is the best in the world... nothing else really comes close ....


northern lights is the NO 1 strain i keep telling you people. (cheese is a cross with N L ) ALL THE BREEDERS USE IT TO BOOST THERE NEW STRAINS man. theres a mother plant in the dam that all the seedbanks take cuttings off man. (must be one hell of a smoke)


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 29, 2007)

the widowman said:


> theres a mother plant in the dam that all the seedbanks take cuttings off man. (must be one hell of a smoke)


 
ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!

Tell me another, tell me another.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Aug 29, 2007)

the widowman said:


> northern lights is the NO 1 strain i keep telling you people. (cheese is a cross with N L ) ALL THE BREEDERS USE IT TO BOOST THERE NEW STRAINS man. theres a mother plant in the dam that all the seedbanks take cuttings off man. (must be one hell of a smoke)


Don't you just love it when someone who just doesn't know what the fuck they are on about chimes in with some utter bullshit and tries to pass it for fact.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Aug 29, 2007)

Cheese I still can get the original cheese that was taken from a cutting from the mother plant. The problem is it can take two months to wait for an ounce as there is a high waiting list. Cheese was made in Luton in England just outside of london. I could of got a cutting for £15 but at the time had no place to grow it wish I did now. I've had 3 weeds on par to cheese for strength and taste. 1 was a blueberry and rhino cross 2 was what I named the Evil coz this shit would put an elephant on its back 3 was a natural Jamaican weed that made my mate feint it was some killer stuff and expensive it was grown hydroponically. 

Different weeds affect people differently and what is stronger for one can be weaker to another. So there isnt a best weed in my opinion and if u just kept to smoking one strain u will lose out in tasting the other lovely flavours. Variety is the spice of life they say I think its true. Plus if you only smoke one strain you build up a tolerance to it and it becomes less strong this happens to me anyway.

Evil


----------



## the widowman (Aug 29, 2007)

northern lights the strongest COMMERCIAL strain known to man!!!!!!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 29, 2007)

the widowman said:


> northern lights the strongest COMMERCIAL strain known to man!!!!!!


so commercial northern lights is stronger than commercial AK47, or White Russian?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 29, 2007)

Evil Buddies said:


> Cheese I still can get the original cheese that was taken from a cutting from the mother plant.


You a brit?


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Aug 29, 2007)

lol. i just wanted to say im smoking cheese now and it fuckin stinks. and tastes lovely..


----------



## the widowman (Aug 29, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> so commercial northern lights is stronger than commercial AK47, or White Russian?


mind theres a lot of varations of northern lights but the original is the srongest, serious seeds AK47, Chronic , are one of my next grows but there not as strong as the original NL , Don't know about the white russian i hear its pretty good if you get it from serious seeds


----------



## nongreenthumb (Aug 29, 2007)

the widowman said:


> mind theres a lot of varations of northern lights but the original is the srongest, serious seeds AK47, Chronic , are one of my next grows but there not as strong as the original NL , Don't know about the white russian i hear its pretty good if you get it from serious seeds


Your a funny guy.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 30, 2007)

the widowman said:


> mind theres a lot of varations of northern lights but the original is the srongest, serious seeds AK47, Chronic , are one of my next grows but there not as strong as the original NL , Don't know about the white russian i hear its pretty good if you get it from serious seeds


Too funny. Don't know about the white russian, you hear it's pretty good? lol.

So which bank holds the strongest NL of all? 

I've got to be honest, I've never really thought much of NL whenever I've smoked it. Certainly no AK or original cheese.


----------



## the widowman (Aug 30, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Too funny. Don't know about the white russian, you hear it's pretty good? lol.
> 
> So which bank holds the strongest NL of all?
> 
> I've got to be honest, I've never really thought much of NL whenever I've smoked it. Certainly no AK or original cheese.


i'd try sensiseeds.com they claim to have one of the most powerful NL but its too expencive for me, i promise you wont be disappointed


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 30, 2007)

the widowman said:


> i'd try sensiseeds.com they claim to have one of the most powerful NL but its too expencive for me, i promise you wont be disappointed



What about Ed Rosenthal Superbud, also by sensi seed bank? The NL will cost you around $130, the Rosenthal will set you back $180. From the same bank. The Rosenthal isn't even a cup winner, yet.

Also, the hash plant............... yum yum. coming in at around $150, also more expensive than NL, and from the same bank. Marley's Collie, likewise $150 and from the same bank.

So if NL is considered the strongest, which equals the best to a lot of people, why is it cheaper? Even sensi seeds, it seems, do not realise the true value of their own plant.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Aug 30, 2007)

the widowman said:


> i'd try sensiseeds.com they claim to have one of the most powerful NL but its too expencive for me, i promise you wont be disappointed


I think you want to expand your horizons a little, find out whats out there, you could be surprised at how shit nl would be consindered in todays market.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 30, 2007)

NL was, at one time, maybe considered by more than a few the best plant in the world. These days there are hundreds of strains, all competing for that title.

I think though, that the breeders have the best idea of what makes a quality plant, and quality is ALWAYS reflected in price. Although there are the rip off's out there. Pukka seeds being the main one. Mostly though, the houses/banks are honest, and you will get what you pay for.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Aug 30, 2007)

Skunk #1 is considered to be a great strain and strong too. I personally love the taste of skunk #1 but sensi seeds sell it for 14 pounds, they sell jack herer for 100 pounds, why do they consider this to be worth an extra 86.


----------



## the widowman (Aug 30, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Skunk #1 is considered to be a great strain and strong too. I personally love the taste of skunk #1 but sensi seeds sell it for 14 pounds, they sell jack herer for 100 pounds, why do they consider this to be worth an extra 86.


the reason skunk#1 is cheap is sensi know most people that smoke weed ain't got any money so thats why. and skunk has been around since the begining. if you've got the money id try the NL or the hash plant and the black domina is strong too. sensi claim the northern lights is one of the most powerful plants in the world. the one that they sell in their webshop 
if i get the money together i will


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 30, 2007)

the widowman said:


> if i get the money together i will


It's worth the extra effort to grow a plant you know you're going to love. You read a little about the plant, and you fall in love... go with your heart.


----------



## pieratedd (Sep 23, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Lovely looking plant videoman. Can you remember the actual name of the strain?
> 
> Cheese is a bit like blueberry in taste and smell, only much more potent in both. When it's grown right cheese weed is one of the best you can smoke.



On my third crop of cheese at th min,im getting 20 to 25 ounce of 3 plants,amazing stuff


----------



## schoolie (Sep 23, 2007)

20 to 25 ounces off of 3 plants? Amazing, can we see pictures?


----------



## pieratedd (Sep 24, 2007)

still in veg at the min,but will do when in bud.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 24, 2007)

Way to go Piratedd, that's aero' right?


----------



## Mr X (Sep 24, 2007)

pieratedd said:


> On my third crop of cheese at th min,im getting 20 to 25 ounce of 3 plants,amazing stuff


Nice! I just got 3 cheese plants from a friend down birmingham. Im about to flower them now. Got any tips?


----------



## pieratedd (Sep 24, 2007)

i use a 250watt hps over each plant, 250 to keep down the heat down,3 weeks into flower i use [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dr Hornby's Big Bud
[/FONT]


----------



## pieratedd (Sep 24, 2007)

im in brum myself,im useing a home made system,aero And Drip system.


----------



## pieratedd (Sep 24, 2007)

The Cheese Is The Dogs Bollacks, Every one loves it, PS. I dont smoke!,SHAME


----------



## the widowman (Sep 24, 2007)

pieratedd said:


> The Cheese Is The Dogs Bollacks, Every one loves it, PS. I dont smoke!,SHAME


get yourself a volcano vaporizer or i smoke vanila herbal cigs in my joints, no tobacco


----------



## pieratedd (Sep 24, 2007)

???????? i dont smoke cigs or the herg,Shame because its smells amazing


----------



## pieratedd (Sep 24, 2007)

lol!! i stored it it in my freezer and the frozen chips tastes of the herg,the misses is goin crazy.


----------



## Mr X (Sep 25, 2007)

pieratedd said:


> i use a 250watt hps over each plant, 250 to keep down the heat down,3 weeks into flower i use [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dr Hornby's Big Bud[/FONT]


TY. Im gunna get some of that.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 25, 2007)

I use Big Bud from week 2 to week 4 Inclusive. Then I move onto Overdrive.

You can start using Big Bud from week 2.


----------



## Mr X (Sep 26, 2007)

pieratedd said:


> im in brum myself,im useing a home made system,aero And Drip system.


 
It must be really big in brum. I got it from there, you grow it there, my friend grows it there and some of my m8s up here have just got a load from there. Do america even have/heard of it?


----------



## iToke (Sep 26, 2007)

Loving the cheese in the Sussex area


----------



## cali-high (Sep 26, 2007)

the legendary white widow or some BlueBerry.

im sorry guys i do not like the smell of cheese and the is good but ive had better.depends on the person....

i grew some celtic stone and that shit landed me on my ass and i was tripping like i was on shrooms amazing stuff.
and its cheap


----------



## xsupabiatchx (Nov 27, 2007)

I have 3 cheese that have been flowering for about 7 weeks,12/12. how do i know when they are ready as this is my first grow and they dont seem to look anything like any of the pics on here that i can go by.


----------



## pieratedd (Dec 1, 2007)

do they look like these:i took the pics at 5 weeks,they are 7 now and looking amazing


----------



## xsupabiatchx (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow!!! They look great. Thanks for that.
I done the stupid thing of cutting all the leaves off as someone had recommended it (i think it was about 2 weeks into flowering) but if im honest they look dreadful compared to yours. The worst of it is, we had to shoot of to Birmingham unexpectedly for a week and left all my clones for my family to take care of and they all died.  So i dont have anymore to learn my lesson with.
If im feeling energetic ill hoist myself in the attic and take some pics later today. but be prepared as they are looking quite small. The pistils are just starting to change now, ive been watering just with water for about a week, so when do you think that I should harvest. The smell is really strong...Im so paranoid if my mam or anyone visits and needs to go upstairs to the loo as its so strong..ive got more air fresheners and plug ins on the landing, lol.
what light are you using, and about what temp?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey there xsup', you could start a journal, post some pic's of your set-up and I'll be glad to stop by and see what I can do to help. Send me a link in pm, or just post it here.

Who told you too pull off the fan leaves?


----------



## home.grower (Dec 3, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> ...It's a dream to work with, i mean sell, as you can get 10 pounds per gramme, and believe me people will pay. I love the stuff and have smoked it many times. It's too good to be sold in bulk. Even if I had a 10 kilo's of the stuff, I'd still sell it by the gramme.


My last harvest was Cheese a few weeks ago. I had 3 plants under 1.2kW, didn't get much more than 10oz combined bone dry weight (hoping better next time). Exchanged 5oz for sterling currency @ 20 per 1/8th and the sole purchaser has moved it on @ 0.7g bags for a 10. Big Seller!



pieratedd said:


> On my third crop of cheese at th min,im getting 20 to 25 ounce of 3 plants,amazing stuff


One 250w per plant? Thats like 750w combined. What enables you to yield so much? Are you weighing it wet? I'm goin to build me a mini flood and drain today.



xsupabiatchx said:


> ....I done the stupid thing of cutting all the leaves off as someone had recommended it (i think it was about 2 weeks into flowering)...


I amputated a lot of leaves but it was like 2 weeks before the end to give better light penetration lower down the plant. I had dense nuggs all over the 24" tall girls.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 3, 2007)

home.grower said:


> One 250w per plant? Thats like 750w combined. What enables you to yield so much? Are you weighing it wet? I'm goin to build me a mini flood and drain today.
> 
> 
> _He's an aero grower._
> ...


----------



## home.grower (Dec 3, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> ... _He's an aero grower. ...__ have you looked into my evolution of the trichome thread? It proposes that trich's are a means to magnify light and that dwindling light sources (or the dark) are what're responsible for trich' development. Trich's are a response by the plant to help capture more light during the next day. Taking off the fan leaves would be a good way to produce excess trich' production. Two weeks before harvest seems ideal to me. _
> 
> _I've also trimmed the bud while it was still flowering (3 days to go), trimmed it like it was already harvested. The trich' production on the plant was clearly much more in abundance compared to the rest of the plants._


Aeroponics eh? Something I'm yet to try. If its that good then in the new year I won't hesitate.

I haven't looked at your trich thread yet, will possible read it later this afternoon.

I found trimming the leaves back while the plant was still finishing up helped with the final task of final trimming. The three plants were trimmed and hung to dry in like half and hour. I'm quite used to spending an entire day trimming a crop, so that is a method I will implement quite a lot in future. With the added bonus of extra trich production, I'll be trying it again with my current blooming ladies which are at about week 4-5 now.


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Jan 20, 2008)

bambi said:


> True cheese does not and never has seeded. It only is available via cutting.
> Tere are cheese varieties that have been back corssed to produce seed bearing plants. I think Big Budda sell them.
> If you can get hold of any to smoke, do so, its an awesome plant.


 
wow, your wrong. cheese is KushxSkunk..

not that hard to breed.


----------



## creativemind21 (Jan 21, 2008)

Damn I want some freaking exodus aka cheese or roadkill skunk........But considering its an elite strain from the uk its hard to come by.......Has anyone here tried Big Buddhas cheese or Barneys cheese??


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Jan 21, 2008)

creativemind21 said:


> Damn I want some freaking exodus aka cheese or roadkill skunk........But considering its an elite strain from the uk its hard to come by.......Has anyone here tried Big Buddhas cheese or Barneys cheese??


you can get it at Dr Chronics Cannabis seeds bank its a KushxSkunk... from the UK.


----------



## creativemind21 (Jan 21, 2008)

Which breeder on dr.chronics website is selling kushxskunk? I heard the only breeder to have a clone of the original cheese clone from the uk was big buddha and he crossed it with afgani to make the seeds???? and dr.chronic does not ship to the us anymore.....


----------



## 4maggio (Jan 22, 2008)

creativemind21 said:


> Which breeder on dr.chronics website is selling kushxskunk? I heard the only breeder to have a clone of the original cheese clone from the uk was big buddha and he crossed it with afgani to make the seeds???? and dr.chronic does not ship to the us anymore.....


Highyadoin CMind? Good!

Here are couple pics of my latest at 54 days... 
The 2 pics on the left are: Herijuana on the left & BBCheese on the right.

I've now learned why not to grow Indica w Sativa in the same res.

On the left in these pics is Sannies Herijuana. 
The Heri will be ready in a day or 2 but the BBC still has 2-3 weeks to go. 
I'll be juggling ph/ec for 3 weeks.. fuk. ReVEG it 4 3 weeks??

The 3rd pic, on the right, is one of the Heri buds.. 
about 6 inches long and ROCK HARD.. will probable weigh in at about 1 oz (wet).

This would be my first go at either strain, so I can not tell you (YET!) how they taste/smoke but the BBC will finish at about 11 weeks.

Good luck w your choice.


----------



## creativemind21 (Jan 22, 2008)

formaggio im good bud......Thanks for the pics and they are looking mighty fine....The cheese plant looks very nice.....love the faded white color on it......wow 11 weeks I thought the strain finished in about 50 days?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 22, 2008)

Chronic Connoisseur said:


> wow, your wrong. cheese is KushxSkunk..
> 
> not that hard to breed.


Nope, you're wrong.

Cheese is an original, one off skunk #1 phenotype. Only ever one female. The cheese seeds by big buddha are shit. Smells like cheese, tastes like cheese, but cheese it aint.

If you're from the US, you don't know shit about cheese. For one of you guys to get hold of an original cheese cutting would be the same as us getting a cutting of original trainwreck or sour diesel.

Original cheese is clone only.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 22, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Nope, you're wrong.
> 
> Cheese is an original, one off skunk #1 phenotype. Only ever one female. The cheese seeds by big buddha are shit. Smells like cheese, tastes like cheese, but cheese it aint.
> 
> ...


Exactly. I was just about to say this. This dude obviously doesn't know much about phenotypes. Cheese was a special pheno of skunk#1. You can make as much skunk#1 seeds as you want, your not going to find the pheno that makes cheese what it is.


----------



## creativemind21 (Jan 22, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Nope, you're wrong.
> 
> Cheese is an original, one off skunk #1 phenotype. Only ever one female. The cheese seeds by big buddha are shit. Smells like cheese, tastes like cheese, but cheese it aint.
> 
> ...


I think the cheese strain he was reffering too was greenhouse feminised cheese.....which I think states that its a skunk x kush cross....after I saw that and said that has to be pure garbage......and the fact that there selling for like 40 bucks a pack is also an indicator......But in regards to the bb cheese I thought that bb said on his site that he did get the original uk clone of cheese and crossed it with a landrace afgani to make the seeds??...Some guys from the uk I was chatting with today on another forum said that bb version is as close to the original clone as ur going to get...only difference was the fact that its crossed with an afgani the plant can lead more towards the indica side as well sativa so pheno types will vary...If im wrong I do apologize as I am american and im just finding info here and there from a select few......cheers.......


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 23, 2008)

creativemind21 said:


> I think the cheese strain he was reffering too was greenhouse feminised cheese.....which I think states that its a skunk x kush cross....after I saw that and said that has to be pure garbage......and the fact that there selling for like 40 bucks a pack is also an indicator......But in regards to the bb cheese I thought that bb said on his site that he did get the original uk clone of cheese and crossed it with a landrace afgani to make the seeds??...Some guys from the uk I was chatting with today on another forum said that bb version is as close to the original clone as ur going to get...only difference was the fact that its crossed with an afgani the plant can lead more towards the indica side as well sativa so pheno types will vary...If im wrong I do apologize as I am american and im just finding info here and there from a select few......cheers.......


 
No you're exactly right. BB took a UK clone and bred it with a male afghani. Then he took one of the males from the resultant seed batch and bred it with another cheese clone. He did this a total of 5 times to get the cheese he sells.

The guy you spoke to is right, the BB version is as close as you're going to get... but in my opinion it isn't nearly close enough. The smell and taste are there, but there is much missing from the actual high.

I wouldn't even bother with the greenhouse version. They should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## creativemind21 (Jan 23, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> No you're exactly right. BB took a UK clone and bred it with a male afghani. Then he took one of the males from the resultant seed batch and bred it with another cheese clone. He did this a total of 5 times to get the cheese he sells.
> 
> The guy you spoke to is right, the BB version is as close as you're going to get... but in my opinion it isn't nearly close enough. The smell and taste are there, but there is much missing from the actual high.
> 
> I wouldn't even bother with the greenhouse version. They should be ashamed of themselves.


Thanks skunkushybrid for elaborating that....lol....and greenhouse has been in the doghouse lately with all there so called new strains.....lemon skunk,cheese, and trainwreck......lol.....Ur a lucky devil if you have the uk cheese clone in ur stash......im going to have to settle for bb cheese as I im a little more interested in the taste and smell more than the high.....lol..


----------



## home.grower (Jan 23, 2008)

So, I'm growing the legendary cheddar, how can I tell that I have the original or the BB version? I have 10 clones in veg and 6 5 weeks in bloom, are there any vitals to look for? And, I'm also in the united states of England. My earlier harvest went down a treat, but I thought I smelled an Afghan during bloom, but I dunno what an Afghan smells like.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 23, 2008)

hehehe i get the original cheese but he wont give anyone any cuttings he wants to just sell it. If i had some clones i would be a real happy man.


----------



## creativemind21 (Jan 23, 2008)

home.grower said:


> So, I'm growing the legendary cheddar, how can I tell that I have the original or the BB version? I have 10 clones in veg and 6 5 weeks in bloom, are there any vitals to look for? And, I'm also in the united states of England. My earlier harvest went down a treat, but I thought I smelled an Afghan during bloom, but I dunno what an Afghan smells like.


I believe the true cheese from the uk is sativa dom, is very resilant to just about anything....is full of resin in the 3rd week of flowering....and isnt crossed with afgani........could be wrong though.....If you have the original in clone then do your best to preserve those baby's.....


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 24, 2008)

home.grower said:


> So, I'm growing the legendary cheddar, how can I tell that I have the original or the BB version? I have 10 clones in veg and 6 5 weeks in bloom, are there any vitals to look for? And, I'm also in the united states of England. My earlier harvest went down a treat, but I thought I smelled an Afghan during bloom, but I dunno what an Afghan smells like.


Well where did you get the strain from?


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 24, 2008)

One of you bastards in the UK need to get your hands on some real cheese and hook your boys here in the states up with some clones.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 24, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> One of you bastards in the UK need to get your hands on some real cheese and hook your boys here in the states up with some clones.


The original cheese is so rare. I've been after a cutting for 18 months. Lots of promises but nobody ever comes through.

Same as trainwreck or sour diesel though. I'd love to get a cutting from one of those plants, but living here in the UK, I haven't got a chance.

home.grower, I'm assuming the guy told you the cuttings were original cheese? If he didn't then it certainly isn't.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 24, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> The original cheese is so rare. I've been after a cutting for 18 months. Lots of promises but nobody ever comes through.
> 
> Same as trainwreck or sour diesel though. I'd love to get a cutting from one of those plants, but living here in the UK, I haven't got a chance.
> 
> home.grower, I'm assuming the guy told you the cuttings were original cheese? If he didn't then it certainly isn't.


I know whos got the original cheese. Its even more annoying when he's growing and could give me a cutting. He treats it as a business he wont even give his own family a cutting. If i want the cheese i can buy buds but thats all. I got some on saturday by monday it was gone. Will get some more on the weekend.


----------



## HippyVibes (Jan 24, 2008)

We have the original cheese going from clones and blues cheese fact 

give them yanks nothing they like 2 tell the police


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 24, 2008)

Evil Buddies said:


> I know whos got the original cheese. Its even more annoying when he's growing and could give me a cutting. He treats it as a business he wont even give his own family a cutting. If i want the cheese i can buy buds but thats all. I got some on saturday by monday it was gone. Will get some more on the weekend.


I know how you can get it from him...No, only joking...I imagine Cheese must be a big seller there seeing as it's so rare. He sounds like a good business man to me. If everybody had it it would drop the price significantly. Good businessman, bad friend.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 24, 2008)

i wonder how it would turn out crossed with skunk 1. As it came from a skunk 1 seed this would be best to pollenate it with it. Im geussing


----------



## GrimReefa (Jan 24, 2008)

the widowman said:


> northern lights is the NO 1 strain i keep telling you people. (cheese is a cross with N L ) ALL THE BREEDERS USE IT TO BOOST THERE NEW STRAINS man. theres a mother plant in the dam that all the seedbanks take cuttings off man. (must be one hell of a smoke)



cheeese is not a NL cross matey true cheese was braught into the market by exodus in luton UK, and cheese is the best tatse, smell and high, u think u can beat true cheese btu u cnat its not possible jus keep thinkin u know about cheese matey,


----------



## GrimReefa (Jan 24, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> The original cheese is so rare. I've been after a cutting for 18 months. Lots of promises but nobody ever comes through.
> 
> Same as trainwreck or sour diesel though. I'd love to get a cutting from one of those plants, but living here in the UK, I haven't got a chance.
> 
> home.grower, I'm assuming the guy told you the cuttings were original cheese? If he didn't then it certainly isn't.


because ur living int he uk mate ur mor eliekly to get cheese as its the uk where4 cheese was bread, luton, exodus were workin year in year out to produce cheese and this is where cheese comes from, i can egt cheese all day every day, cuttins, or bud where u from man ill hook u with some cheeese cutting


----------



## 4maggio (Jan 24, 2008)

HippyVibes said:


> We have the original cheese going from clones and blues cheese fact
> 
> give them yanks nothing they like 2 tell the police


A little parinoid HV, no?

I'm guessing you think only the US police will getcha.

Don't look now but any of your brit mates will turn you in, if LEO makes em the right deal. THEY are alot closer to you than anyone in any other country.

I'd like UK Cheese.. I'd be proud to let the world see waht was bred in the UK. Same with TW and OGK types here. 

Shit, I can't get a trainwreck cut and I'm in the US. 
That doesn't meen that YOU shouldn't have TW because you're in the UK or wherever.. If I had it, I'd send it to ya (if your not LEO..LOL!!). I'm not in it for the money. It is a money thing you know.

But LEO is so stealth that we can not trust anyone via the web.. 

It's not the yanks or the brits or whomever! Stop it, please. 
It's the establishment (US or UK or wherever) that makes us so mistrusting of each other.

We should be here to grow 'gods plant' not to be political or support/bash my govenment/country or yours. Fuckem.

No matter which govt/country we speak of, there is someone who has a problem with their own govt/country and how they run their respective govt/country. You will find that those same people have a problem with another countries govt/country too but THEIR govt is better! 
I do not get it. An Oximoron (sp?) (the same but opposite)?

I know it's is our evil (our govt/country) so one can say what they want about their own govt/country. True. But using generalities for and idividual govt/country when speaking of that govts people isn't right. 

I want to grow and vape/smoke/ingest/mainline/inhale/etc. marijuana.
Would I like a cut of the UK Cheese? Shit yes. I had a m8 in new york in the 80's, that had it for about 4 years untill he became too 'popular' and then busted. It was FANTASTIC! I know the difference. Everyone wanted it at any cost.

This is what happens when I vape and go on line... diarea of the mouth, sorry.

I'm not trying to offend anyone or say anyones political position is wrong or unfounded but WE shouldn't carry the political ball for them.

Coexist, vape/smoke a bunch, love and be happy.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 24, 2008)

exodus didnt create cheese they got an original cutting and began passing it around. I know where cheese was created and it aint luton


----------



## creativemind21 (Jan 24, 2008)

Evil Buddies said:


> exodus didnt create cheese they got an original cutting and began passing it around. I know where cheese was created and it aint luton


Yes thats what I was reading also....the exodus community were giving a cut of this special selected skunk# 1 from sensi seeds 88-89 stock. by some hipies in the hills in the uk.....and then it was spread out into parts of the uk......


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 24, 2008)

creativemind21 said:


> Yes thats what I was reading also....the exodus community were giving a cut of this special selected skunk# 1 from sensi seeds 88-89 stock. by some hipies in the hills in the uk.....and then it was spread out into parts of the uk......


Cheese was created in buckinghamshire and then passed on to others in the uk. I know this as my mates cousin is the cheese creator. Hes the fucking man


----------



## creativemind21 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well all I know is this damn strain needs to make it to the states......lol.......


----------



## Budsworth (Jan 24, 2008)

We Want Cheese. We Want Cheese Please.


----------



## HippyVibes (Jan 24, 2008)

Ya Not What The Americans Would Call That ............hard Cheese We Got It Hhahahah


----------



## cream8 (Jan 24, 2008)

creativemind21 said:


> Well all I know is this damn strain needs to make it to the states......lol.......


dude.....its in so cal


----------



## cream8 (Jan 24, 2008)

cali-high said:


> trainwreck and grandaddy purps are the new age and would beat cheese anyday. sorry guys but does any1 wants some friendly competition?



i dont think so brother. ive had all 3 on more then a dozen occasions and the cheese puts you down to china town. keep in mind all 3 were well grown extremely well and obtained from california medical caregiver


----------



## creativemind21 (Jan 24, 2008)

cream8 said:


> dude.....its in so cal


 The only cheese I heard that the med clubs have in socal is some cheese that was made in cali not the original from the uk......But if you have it prove it by sending everyone here on the thread ur socal cheese...lol....


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 24, 2008)

GrimReefa said:


> because ur living int he uk mate ur mor eliekly to get cheese as its the uk where4 cheese was bread, luton, exodus were workin year in year out to produce cheese and this is where cheese comes from, i can egt cheese all day every day, cuttins, or bud where u from man ill hook u with some cheeese cutting


I can get cheese cuttings all day long too, but they are the Big Buddha version. I can get the seeds all day long too.

I'm talking the real deal, back in the day cheese. The cheese that sent my head places no weed has ever taken it before. the cheese that Big Buddha only did half a job in copying. What he did with that afghan plant he would need to do a thousand times to try and keep the intense qualities of the high.


----------



## home.grower (Jan 24, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> Well where did you get the strain from?


My fellow farmers are into swapping cutz and have been farming for decades. The clones arrived through two of those individuals.



iblazethatkush said:


> One of you bastards in the UK need to get your hands on some real cheese and hook your boys here in the states up with some clones.


Just buy the seeds. The cat taught the lion everything, then one day the lion turned on the cat, but the cat ran up a tree. That was the one thing the cat didn't teach to the lion. Bastard!!



skunkushybrid said:


> The original cheese is so rare. I've been after a cutting for 18 months. Lots of promises but nobody ever comes through.
> 
> Same as trainwreck or sour diesel though. I'd love to get a cutting from one of those plants, but living here in the UK, I haven't got a chance.
> 
> home.grower, I'm assuming the guy told you the cuttings were original cheese? If he didn't then it certainly isn't.


No. I was just told cheese. It's a very leafy plant.. does that mean its sativa dominant? But it's leafy because i vegged for almost 60 days, whereas my other cheese grow was only 16 days and displayed different characteristics even though these current 6 in bloom were cloned from my previous cheese grow. I just wanna know how to tell.. you want to sample my cheese when its ready?? I need some Q.C up in this biatch. There has to be distinct features of the genuine article that are lost in the copy that one can point to and say "that platinum's fake mofo"...



Evil Buddies said:


> Cheese was created in buckinghamshire and then passed on to others in the uk. I know this as my mates cousin is the cheese creator. Hes the fucking man


Big buddah? the oriental looking dude with his dwarfs? I know that guy. I thought he was talking out his AssHole when we were blazing up and he was yapping on about cheese and Wot Not.. then all of a sudden, cheese was all over the god dang place. "that platinum is fake mofo".. and the entrant in to the cannabis cup was also not the BBcheese we get from a seed bank, apparently!!...


----------



## RHCP (Jan 24, 2008)

im in the UK and have had cheese but by the sounds of it not the real cheese.
i dont understand how the original cheese was bred in the first place if there is only clones now?


----------



## cream8 (Jan 24, 2008)

your probably right about that socal cheese being diffrent but man.....its some no joke smoke...and in an ideal world i would ship all of you a gram for a taste. but i live in amerikkka...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

i just need 1 cutting. it's here, i just have to find it.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 24, 2008)

i aint posting in this thread no more im just gonna smoke the real cheese for all u who aint had it


----------



## 4maggio (Jan 24, 2008)

Evil Buddies said:


> i aint posting in this thread no more im just gonna smoke the real cheese for all u who aint had it


 
EB......I've had it... and I don't think you can't do it!...... "Leave" that is.

When ya moke it..  yur happpy bout it! and ya havta tell everyone! 

Where ya gonna do it??? Here!.... trapped like a rat! LOL!!

I KNOW.

AND.. thanks for that hit you took for me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

mmmmmmmmm, now where's my mommy? just 1 little cutting.......


----------



## 4maggio (Jan 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> mmmmmmmmm, now where's my mommy? just 1 little cutting.......
> 
> View attachment 60779


 
*Cumon EB.. givem up! *

(Just messin with you )


----------



## Satchmo (Jan 24, 2008)

Every time I hear about cheese it just keeps sounding better and better. Has anyone grown the seeds from big buddha, if so how did it come out and is it close to the clone only cheese.


----------



## HippyVibes (Jan 25, 2008)

Theres a diffrence alright the original Cheese that can be got only by clone is more indica Dom. 

The Big Budda Cheese comes out more sativa Dom. but still a lovely smoke still quality 

Blue cheese is nice from big budda but we crossed are own original bluberry with cheese 2 make are own blue cheese hmmmcant wait 4 that 1


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 25, 2008)

i prefer the cheese when the buds are grown fluffy. Compaired to the tight heavy buds for flavour and smell and u get more for ur money


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 25, 2008)

I like frumunda cheese


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 25, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I like frumunda cheese


Ur avatars sick and disturbing


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 25, 2008)

Evil Buddies said:


> Ur avatars sick and disturbing


 
You wish buddie!!!
Do some research first


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 25, 2008)

Evil Buddies said:


> Ur avatars sick and disturbing


 
You just wish your Mom taught you about Sex growing up as a boy


----------



## Budsworth (Jan 25, 2008)

Any one try velveta???


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 25, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> You just wish your Mom taught you about Sex growing up as a boy


Just the sort of childish remark i would expect of an immature a sick little boy.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 25, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> You just wish your Mom taught you about Sex growing up as a boy


Ewwww You banged your mom didn't you? And don't come back with 'no, but I banged your mom.' I know your thinking it.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 25, 2008)

Evil Buddies said:


> Just the sort of childish remark i would expect of an immature a sick little boy.


 
Dude you are on a forum with a bunch of stoners, have a sense of humor or don't say shit. I give you the benefit of the doubt cuz you don't know me


If you want to start a war, Im game


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 25, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Dude you are on a forum with a bunch of stoners, have a sense of humor or don't say shit. I give you the benefit of the doubt cuz you don't know me
> 
> 
> If you want to start a war, Im game


What do you mean war?

To my mind this can mean lots of different things... or rather there are several different levels to the word. Is this going to be a fight to the death?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

will there me WMD's?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 25, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> What do you mean war?
> 
> To my mind this can mean lots of different things... or rather there are several different levels to the word. Is this going to be a fight to the death?


It really doesnt matter what it means, just know that I will win


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> will there me WMD's?


 
Yep


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 25, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> It really doesnt matter what it means, just know that I will win


What if it was a knife fight, but when you turn up with your 6" blade, EB is there with a machette?

Would you win then?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 25, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> What if it was a knife fight, but when you turn up with your 6" blade, EB is there with a machette?
> 
> Would you win then?


 
I always knew size didn't matter


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 25, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I always knew size didn't matter


I think you'll find that if you've only got a 6" blade, and some guy is swinging a machette at you you're going to start wanting to get out of the way.

Oh, and sorry to burst your bubble zeke'... but size does matter, my friend.


----------



## home.grower (Jan 25, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> I think you'll find that if you've only got a 6" blade, and some guy is swinging a machette at you you're going to start wanting to get out of the way.


Unless one is skilled in disarming their opponent of course.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 25, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I always knew size didn't matter


Ur pic displays a cartoon character giving his mum doggy. Just because ur mum is ur aunty and ur dad is ur uncle doesnt mean the rest of us are incestuous inbreds. Your attempts are weak and feeble and make me laugh. I would destroy u, u arent no match for me little boy. Is ur dad fred west are u related some how. As ur mind shows the same sick attributes he has. You need professional help, bring it on boy me ready fe ya bloodclaat.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

YouTube - Robot Boxing


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - Robot Boxing


Me done dead and bury him already, a weak opponent, i was hoping i would get a challenge it was all to easy.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 25, 2008)

i heard the saying keep it in the family but u inbreds take it to the next level


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 25, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Yep


U know what i feel u should be banned or forced to change ur avatar. In a way its promoting child porn. Its a mild form of child porn in my opinion and is sick. Anyone who thinks its funny is as sick as u. Cmon mods what u think, is it classed as mild child porn. Do you lot find the picture funny i find it sickening and disturbing myself. Thats my opinion


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

Evil Buddies said:


> U know what i feel u should be banned or forced to change ur avatar. In a way its promoting child porn. Its a mild form of child porn in my opinion and is sick. Anyone who thinks its funny is as sick as u. Cmon mods what u think, is it classed as mild child porn. Do you lot find the picture funny i find it sickening and disturbing myself. Thats my opinion


if it were up to me it would have been gone long ago. along with several others. but we can't really do that can we? maybe if rollitup got enough complaints in his in box..........


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 25, 2008)

Evil Buddies said:


> U know what i feel u should be banned or forced to change ur avatar. In a way its promoting child porn. Its a mild form of child porn in my opinion and is sick. Anyone who thinks its funny is as sick as u. Cmon mods what u think, is it classed as mild child porn. Do you lot find the picture funny i find it sickening and disturbing myself. Thats my opinion


 
This is an adult sight.......If enough people say they want it changed, then I have no problem doing that...However I mean no wrongdoing (and most people know this) I just have a morbid sense of humor that keeps myself and my family all happy people....ya dig. It's the people like you I feel sorry for. The day I come on this sight and complain about what other people are doing or what they are posting OFFENDS me, then please by all means BAN me. 

Id rather just smoke a J and bullshit with my fellow stoners then worrying about a picture


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 26, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> This is an adult sight.......If enough people say they want it changed, then I have no problem doing that...However I mean no wrongdoing (and most people know this) I just have a morbid sense of humor that keeps myself and my family all happy people....ya dig. It's the people like you I feel sorry for. The day I come on this sight and complain about what other people are doing or what they are posting OFFENDS me, then please by all means BAN me.
> 
> Id rather just smoke a J and bullshit with my fellow stoners then worrying about a picture


I dont get it....its a cartoon, whats the big deal


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I dont get it....its a cartoon, whats the big deal


 
It's not a big deal.
Some people just don't understand


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 26, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> It's not a big deal.
> Some people just don't understand


I think he just had a problem with you so he wanted to get at you by bitching about your avatar....

I think its crazy to take a cartoon seriously hahahaha


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 26, 2008)

it only bothers me because people complain about it. there's 1 in every crowd though. or 4 or 5.  

why does everyone always say "ban me"? that's funny. good luck with that one. lol


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I think he just had a problem with you so he wanted to get at you by bitching about your avatar....
> 
> I think its crazy to take a cartoon seriously hahahaha


 
I think he's jealous of me

Maybe my avatar is disturbing to him because it relates to his lifeI don't know.

I will pray for him


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 26, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I think he's jealous of me
> 
> Maybe my avatar is disturbing to him because it relates to his lifeI don't know.
> 
> I will pray for him



maybe it's the fact that it's a 12 year old boy fuckin' his mom.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it only bothers me because people complain about it. there's 1 in every crowd though. or 4 or 5.
> 
> why does everyone always say "ban me"? that's funny. good luck with that one. lol


 
I enjoy this place because it is what it is. I can come here and bullshit and have fun like nowhere else for the most part. Ive never been confronted about anything or eves asked to change it, therefore I never saw it as a problem.

However if it is a problem, just let me know I won't lose sleep over having to change my avatar, like dude was going to lose sleep over looking at it


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe it's the fact that it's a 12 year old boy fuckin' his mom.


 
Yep that must be it


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 26, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I enjoy this place because it is what it is. I can come here and bullshit and have fun like nowhere else for the most part. Ive never been confronted about anything or eves asked to change it, therefore I never saw it as a problem.
> 
> However if it is a problem, just let me know I won't lose sleep over having to change my avatar, like dude was going to lose sleep over looking at it



i'm not gonna tell you to do anything. 'cept hit this bong......


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe it's the fact that it's a 12 year old boy fuckin' his mom.


but its a cartoon drawing....

I mean dont get me wrong if it were real then it would be different....but talking about it is just as bad as looking at a bullshit cartoon drawing of it.

still...I really dont get why there is any problem at all...its just an animation...incest and child molestation are pretty well known things.

So its not like its anything new


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

looks like this thread has run off course....i wanted to learn more about cheeeeeeeese.....


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> looks like this thread has run off course....i wanted to learn more about cheeeeeeeese.....


 
Yeah my bad dude, Im done


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

and btw I don't think Marge's tits were that big.........


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 26, 2008)

all i said is i find the avatar sick and disturbing i was not rude. Im entitled to my opinion we are all different. I just don't like the pic and his childish mentality. My avatar pic represents what i do, grow good bud. What this forum is about. I will speak my mind and explain my opinions and views. Without acting immature and childish.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 26, 2008)

Evil Buddies said:


> all i said is i find the avatar sick and disturbing i was not rude.



BBBZZZZZZTTT WRONG

You said

I find your avatar sick and disturbing and I think you should be banned or forced to change it.

and I am now finished with this.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

Evil Buddies said:


> all i said is i find the avatar sick and disturbing i was not rude. Im entitled to my opinion we are all different. I just don't like the pic and his childish mentality. My avatar pic represents what i do, grow good bud. What this forum is about. I will speak my mind and explain my opinions and views. Without acting immature and childish.


 
Yeah its all good dude....




My advice for you is stay away from toke and talk captain, we like to get a little carried away over there and have a good time. 

Happy growing and nice Bud pic btw


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 26, 2008)

i 1st only said ur i find ur avatar sick and disturbing. Only later after a few drinks and joints. I sent the ban post


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

ok so say I had someone that showed me some cheese...cured and ready..and I smoked it and it was exactly the way it was described to me from a couple different people....and then I was able to buy clones, and actually cut them myself from the mom's, that look like cheese to me, well the clones they had flowering from the same mom's looked like fire ass cheese to me..but I see all this talk about how the cheese from Holland or UK or wherever is the real deal..but then I read more and find the history of the gene and several websites and books claim it is a northern California strain from 1992...Humboldt County to be exact...can anyone elaborate a little on this...


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 26, 2008)

i 1st only said i find ur avatar sick and disturbing. Only later after a few drinks and joints. I sent the ban post. Some people have the same view about the pic as me. While others have no problem with it. I just dont like the pic others don't aswell. There's no hidden agenda. I just felt sick seeing the pic thought it is nasty. Thats my opinion i know roll it up does not condone child porn in any way. It maybe a cartoon pic, but its what it represents is a boy banging his mum. Children having sex is child porn. If u have children u are always gonna be over protective and sensitive in these areas.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

Evil Buddies said:


> i 1st only said i find ur avatar sick and disturbing. Only later after a few drinks and joints. I sent the ban post. Some people have the same view about the pic as me. While others have no problem with it. I just dont like the pic others don't aswell. There's no hidden agenda. I just felt sick seeing the pic thought it is nasty. Thats my opinion i know roll it up does not condone child porn in any way. It maybe a cartoon pic, but its what it represents is a boy banging his mum. Children having sex is child porn. If u have children u are always gonna be over protective and sensitive in these areas.


 I have 2 children and a beautiful wife


You might want to consider quitting drinking or smoking


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 26, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I have 2 children and a beautiful wife
> 
> 
> You might want to consider quitting drinking or smoking


Its just boils down to personal taste and i just don't like the pic plain and simple. Nothing more nothing less. Certain images i would rather not see. The pic in ur avatar is one of those images. My drinking and smoking doesnt cloud my judgement. Makes me speak my mind. Im not even going to entertain u. Ur blowing it all out of proportion. I dont like the pic i hope it would be removed. Im entitled to say this to speak my mind. If riu thinks the pic is ok im not going to pursue the matter. But at least i had the balls to speak my mind an explain why i find the picture offensive. I will say no more on the matter. My posting in this thread is done.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 26, 2008)

Evil Buddies said:


> Its just boils down to personal taste and i just don't like the pic plain and simple. Nothing more nothing less. Certain images i would rather not see. The pic in ur avatar is one of those images. My drinking and smoking doesnt cloud my judgement. Makes me speak my mind. Im not even going to entertain u. Ur blowing it all out of proportion. I dont like the pic i hope it would be removed. Im entitled to say this to speak my mind. If riu thinks the pic is ok im not going to pursue the matter. But at least i had the balls to speak my mind an explain why i find the picture offensive. I will say no more on the matter. My posting in this thread is done.


I understand completely and was only doing the same man


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

can someone help with my cheeeesssee question>???? sorry just want to see what people say before I go back and pick those suckers up


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 26, 2008)

Chees is an original skunk#1 phenotype. the information is all in this thread. The cheese you guys have is not the real cheese, it is a copy.

Question answered.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Chees is an original skunk#1 phenotype. the information is all in this thread. The cheese you guys have is not the real cheese, it is a copy.
> 
> Question answered.


thanks


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 26, 2008)

The avatar thing IS sick... even if it is a cartoon. I agree with EB, anyone that finds shit like that funny is not the type of person I like to be around.
If there was a cartoon drawing of a doctor fucking a new born baby would that be funny too?

I don't mind the avatar, keep it. It just gives me an insight into the person typing under it.

I can't believe though that you are married with 2 kids, and you find something like that funny.

Maybe it's because I'm almost 33... I dunno. I just don't know. Maybe it's because I'm english?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 26, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> thanks


Could you point me in the direction of the information that says cheese is a humboldt creation from 1992?

It seems quite unreal to me that a one off phenotype from my country could have already been 'created' (we need to remember that plants like this are discovered, not created) in the good ol' US.

I actually took it quite offensively, sorry about that Cali'.


----------



## 4maggio (Jan 26, 2008)

Why don't you all who can stand his avatar put him on your ignore list and get over it!

This thread is about 'cheese' not his fucking avatar.

Take it off line (PM) or start a new thread where you can go discuss more stupid things that bother each of you.

Sorry but it's your opinions about dumb shit vs my wanting to know more about cheese, whoever, wherever and/or however it is grown.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 26, 2008)

4maggio said:


> Why don't you all who can stand his avatar put him on your ignore list and get over it!
> 
> This thread is about 'cheese' not his fucking avatar.
> 
> ...


Why don't you just skip the avatar debate and stick to learning about cheese?

Threads can encompass all sorts of conversations. If you don't like one of them keep your nose out instead of crying about it. All you need to know about cheese has already been said, all you got to do is read back a few pages.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 26, 2008)

4maggio said:


> Why don't you all who can stand his avatar put him on your ignore list and get over it!
> 
> This thread is about 'cheese' not his fucking avatar.
> 
> ...


Its done what more do u want to know about cheese? I get the original uk cheese. I know the who grew the original. The truth is the best way to get to know more about cheese is to come to the uk and sample it. My mates cousin grew the cheese. i can get my mate to answer any questions i can't. I wil phone him then posts what he says.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 26, 2008)

it's easy when you have books:


The Big Book of Buds 3


Original Seed Bank skunk seeds Exodus Collection

the free party people grew it out of "the manor", a large home just outside london. (1988/1989)

at the time "the manor" was a safe zone so a lot of these cuttings made it into the general population.


Big Buddha met Zorro who supplied the cuttings that were used for back-crossing to produce the seed strain.

"Kali" was one of the strains created thru this back-crossing.

a Kali male was used to do the back-crossing to produce the cheese seeds.


that's all i got.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 26, 2008)

i might buy some bb cheese seeds grow it get my mate to grow it in hydroponic set up then compare them to the original uk cheese


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> The avatar thing IS sick... even if it is a cartoon. I agree with EB, anyone that finds shit like that funny is not the type of person I like to be around.
> If there was a cartoon drawing of a doctor fucking a new born baby would that be funny too?
> 
> I don't mind the avatar, keep it. It just gives me an insight into the person typing under it.
> ...


 
Im sorry you judge people by their avatar, now what do you think of me


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 26, 2008)

i am offended by the religion reference lol.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 26, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Im sorry you judge people by their avatar, now what do you think of me


If thats the case skunk must be black and or tribal or enjoy that sort of stuff.

You must be a jesus loving freak.

Fdd is a patriotic woman.

and caligrown...well he is just funny looking.

and masterkoosh must be a nerd or dork judging from his....

And I...well I love marijuana.

hahahahaha that was fun


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

It's not that I ever thought my avatar was funny, it is just different in it's own way. Please tell me what you thought of me when I had my other avatar. You surely can't mean it anymore, right?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 26, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> It's not that I ever thought my avatar was funny, it is just different in it's own way. Please tell me what you thought of me when I had my other avatar. You surely can't mean it anymore, right?


I honestly didnt think that you considered the avatar funny. I assumed the point was actually to be a little offensive to be honest. But im perfectly fine with that because I try not to get offended by dumb things like that. 

Ummm well ive always thought that you were a little perverted but who isnt...you were just a little more openly perverted hahaha

Other than that I just thought you were a funny guy.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 26, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Im sorry you judge people by their avatar, now what do you think of me


Whichever way you look at it everyone on this board will make some kind of judgement about people by their avatars.

If you like your old avatar then keep it, it's up to you... I can just ignore it. What I mean is that with an avatar like the one you had you got to expect some bad reactions from guys and gals that might find it a tad disgusting.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I honestly didnt think that you considered the avatar funny. I assumed the point was actually to be a little offensive to be honest. But im perfectly fine with that because I try not to get offended by dumb things like that.
> 
> Ummm well ive always thought that you were a little perverted but who isnt...you were just a little more openly perverted hahaha
> 
> Other than that I just thought you were a funny guy.


 
Im just a very honest and open person, I guess Im perverted to an extent, not in a negative way (I have 2 children myself) b ut again, most of us men have a lil bit of pervert in him. It just goes to show how diverse we stoners are. 1 thing for sure is you will NEVER here me bitch or complain about what someone else is doing, life is to short to worry about others. Besides that, it takes a lot to offend me


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Whichever way you look at it everyone on this board will make some kind of judgement about people by their avatars.
> 
> If you like your old avatar then keep it, it's up to you... I can just ignore it. What I mean is that with an avatar like the one you had you got to expect some bad reactions from guys and gals that might find it a tad disgusting.


Its all good, It is what makes me Zeke....People see that avatar and are like WTF....(thats the purpose)


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 26, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Im just a very honest and open person, I guess Im perverted to an extent, not in a negative way (I have 2 children myself) b ut again, most of us men have a lil bit of pervert in him. It just goes to show how diverse we stoners are. 1 thing for sure is you will NEVER here me bitch or complain about what someone else is doing, life is to short to worry about others. Besides that, it takes a lot to offend me


Yeah as far as any "offensive material" goes...I dont give a single shit.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 26, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Lovely looking plant videoman. Can you remember the actual name of the strain?
> 
> Cheese is a bit like blueberry in taste and smell, only much more potent in both. When it's grown right cheese weed is one of the best you can smoke.


Exactly what i was trying to describe to kp yesterday. The cheese smells sweet has a blueberry and subtle pine scent intensly sweet like forest fruits with the blueberry smell over powering with cheesy undertones. Tastes just like the smell sweet and delicious.


----------



## 4maggio (Jan 26, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Why don't you just skip the avatar debate and stick to learning about cheese?
> 
> Threads can encompass all sorts of conversations. If you don't like one of them keep your nose out instead of crying about it. All you need to know about cheese has already been said, all you got to do is read back a few pages.


I guess there is nothing more to say then skunkie. Maybe 'cheese' should never be spoken of again... in this thread.. and change the threads title to 
>>> My opinions on avatars. You could be its' moderator. 

and I'm not crying it was just nice to not here bickering about stupid stuff here at rollitup.. and now idocy has started.


----------



## home.grower (Jan 26, 2008)

I asked my clone supplier the origin or my cutz, and they are adamant these are the genuine article. I went to see one of the mother, very nice looking lady indeed.. but this doesn't give me solid evidence that this is the real deal..

A need to distinguish is required here... Anyone have pix of the original at different stages of growth?


----------



## gillyefc123 (Jan 26, 2008)

i love cheese just sittin in the dam smokin it now


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 27, 2008)

4maggio said:


> I guess there is nothing more to say then skunkie. Maybe 'cheese' should never be spoken of again... in this thread.. and change the threads title to
> >>> My opinions on avatars. You could be its' moderator.
> 
> and I'm not crying it was just nice to not here bickering about stupid stuff here at rollitup.. and now idocy has started.


That debate about the avatar was a friendly one... we're men, that's what we do.

Why are you still continuing with this?

You don't like to bicker about stupid stuff, yet here you are... bickering about something that is over, done.

oh, and yes you are crying.


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Jan 28, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> No you're exactly right. BB took a UK clone and bred it with a male afghani. Then he took one of the males from the resultant seed batch and bred it with another cheese clone. He did this a total of 5 times to get the cheese he sells.
> 
> The guy you spoke to is right, the BB version is as close as you're going to get... but in my opinion it isn't nearly close enough. The smell and taste are there, but there is much missing from the actual high.
> 
> I wouldn't even bother with the greenhouse version. They should be ashamed of themselves.


 
how can you even say that, GH and BB worked together to get the cheese seeds.. maybe more work on the BB side, but they are the EXACT same seeds.


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Jan 28, 2008)

and as for whoever said, the quality shows in the fact the the GH and BB seeds are like $35usd thats not really true. GH and BB seeds are usually that price. and thats a price for a 5 pack...

truth is, GH and BB are two of the best at creating strains that are usually clone only. and GH is proven to be pretty much the top company in fem seeds.. so ragging on the price doesnt mean shit.

and dont even start saying they are in the dog house with trainwreck.

GH and BB are the best bet for any american who wants to even get a glimpse of how cheese smells.(short of going to the HTCC) as is GH trainwreck for UK and other areas to know how Trainwreck tastes.

Sooo, of course seeds co's wont have the original, but its backcrossed genes are pretty much as good as it gets. I mean, if it is a SkunkxKush cross, it smells like cheese, and looks like cheese... then it IS a type of cheese.

it just doesnt contain the pheno. that the original does, which in most peoples case, shouldnt matter if they want to try it.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 29, 2008)

Chronic Connoisseur said:


> truth is, GH and BB are two of the best at creating strains that are usually clone only. and GH is proven to be pretty much the top company in fem seeds.. so ragging on the price doesnt mean shit.
> .


Well in my opinion, with cheese BB didn't try hard enough. Yes he captured the taste and smell but there is a lot missing from the high. So much so that I don't grow cheese.

I'm growing NL and AK now. I've had and smoked original cheese, and if I could get a hold of just one cutting I would never need to grow any other strain again.

So, why don't I just buy the BB version? Because it's not cheese.

You want good strains, try serious seeds.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 29, 2008)

i'm getting some cheese clones soon my mates sorting it out for me. Hehehe lucky me


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 29, 2008)

Evil Buddies said:


> i'm getting some cheese clones soon my mates sorting it out for me. Hehehe lucky me


I've heard that too many times... I just stop listening to them now. Plenty of people grow the BB version and it comes out like shit, hit it around the manor like it's something special.

If I want BB cheese I'd buy seeds, but I don't think they're worth it. I'd rather he spent a couple more years perfecting it, then charged double for the seeds. I don't mind laying out for quality.

Seeds are too comercialised now, and that is being exploited by unscrupulous breeders... namely big buddha and greenhouse. Quality is being set aside for logo's... like pop music, these guys are just remixing covers to a lower standard than the original. Greenhouse surprised me, but then maybe making some money has made them lazy, and it's far easier for them to churn out covers and sparkly logos.

This should not be confused with good genetics. You want artists, look no further than serious seeds. They don't play with glammour, they just bring out sure-fire winners, pucka genetics.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 29, 2008)

im not getting bb cheese im getting the original uk cheese from cutting. I wouldnt buy the bb version as a clone when i can buy the seeds


----------



## creativemind21 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well lucky you.........please feel free to show it off....lol.....


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 29, 2008)

Evil Buddies said:


> im not getting bb cheese im getting the original uk cheese from cutting. I wouldnt buy the bb version as a clone when i can buy the seeds


Yeah, I think i should have started a new paragraph before starting my BB rant. Only the first few words were actually in response to your post. I just go off with commercial bullshit, it's a form of exploitation.

They just remind me of the spice girls, using commercialisation to sell records... but they can't sing for shit. greenhouse are worse, using past accomplishments to sell low rate genetics... giving them great names like cheese and trainwreck...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

trainwreck is "clone only" out of northern California.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> trainwreck is "clone only" out of northern California.


try telling greenhouse that. As a Californian wouldn't you find it offensive to find a sacred plant plagiarised, and used as a spring board to sell inferior genetics?

The launch of BB cheese pretty much ruined cheeses reputation in my country. Now anyone can grow a low-rate copy and call it cheese. I bet we'll start seeing trainwreck grows on the boards soon, the seed version. lol.


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Jan 29, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> try telling greenhouse that. As a Californian wouldn't you find it offensive to find a sacred plant plagiarised, and used as a spring board to sell inferior genetics?
> 
> The launch of BB cheese pretty much ruined cheeses reputation in my country. Now anyone can grow a low-rate copy and call it cheese. I bet we'll start seeing trainwreck grows on the boards soon, the seed version. lol.


 
i've smoked and grown plenty of reversed strains like trainwreck (GH), and although they lack a few of the elements that make a clone only strain what it is, they really are not that bad of a way for people in other countries to try them..and grow.. not to mention stoners who dont grow, will still pay big money for them. 


especially cheese.. a strain can really only be as good as its genes, and KUSH SKUNK and AFGHANI are not bad genes for a plant to have. 

so, it shouldnt really make you mad, it's kind of nice to now that your country has a strain that can only truely be found in that area. and if people dont know the diff. of a clone trainwreck and a reversed plant when they smoke it, then they dont really need to be smoking a "sacred" plant.


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Jan 29, 2008)

i mean, a clone only plant, staying a clone only plant with its full reputaion intact forever...is like Americans actually getting the rights that the country was founded on over 200 years ago.

i mean, it's always going to be there as a clone, it just takes a smart stoner to realize to diff.


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Jan 29, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Yeah, I think i should have started a new paragraph before starting my BB rant. Only the first few words were actually in response to your post. I just go off with commercial bullshit, it's a form of exploitation.
> 
> They just remind me of the spice girls, using commercialisation to sell records... but they can't sing for shit. greenhouse are worse, using past accomplishments to sell low rate genetics... giving them great names like cheese and trainwreck...


 
And if the GH BB types are so shitty... why did the BB cheese win the HTCC for best indica? along with countless other awards for GH seeds..

Hmmm... and it seems that serious seeds sativas, are pretty absent. OH wait, they won back in like 2000 for cali mist..

maybe they should try making strides in genetics, instead of putting the same old sativas out...YAWN. reliable strains yes.. same old shit YES. and pretty fucking boring for a grower...pretty much any retard can grow ak47.. and all the other strains they have.


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have Smoked Big Buddha's Cheese in the fall while on a trip to Amsterdam and Germany. It was really really fantastic!!

Super Cheesy out of the bag. and Crusted with trichs. The flavor rivels any other smoke I Had while in the Dam and here in canada. I bought 5 grams and left Amtsterdam to go to the Black forest in germany. It is very stoney weed but at the same time it was very cerebral at the same time. It made my head throb! 

So it smells so funky and tastes even better. Its covered in trich, but the best thing of all is the length of high, last for 2 hours or more and I am a heavy smoker! Luckly I have access to the Big Buddah seed here in toronto st the seed shop. I was so close to buying them $150 Can. I wanted somthing a little faster to finish since I want to grow outside in the spring so I went with the C99


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

just got back from the cannabis club. no cheese yet but it comes in often. they just happen to be out. she was trying to get me to take something else. said all the cheese cuttings always look all beat up and yellow. i told her as long as it was alive i only needed 1. i will check back every couple of days.


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Jan 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> just got back from the cannabis club. no cheese yet but it comes in often. they just happen to be out. she was trying to get me to take something else. said all the cheese cuttings always look all beat up and yellow. i told her as long as it was alive i only needed 1. i will check back every couple of days.


i cant fucking wait 'till i visit the uk...after my next harvest i will have enough for a 2 week vacation.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Jan 29, 2008)

I could have sworn Bart was like 20ish. He just doesnt look it. Now about cheese just picked up a cheese clone from my shop. Last one left too. I wanted to get two so I could flower one and mother one. But what are you do... Hope its good.


----------



## creativemind21 (Jan 30, 2008)

lucky freakers picking up clones left and right from canna clubs.....im soooooooooo jealous.....need to move to cali bad.....lol


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 30, 2008)

I wish a could do such things....You have no idea how amazing that is to be able to do Fdd....Man


wait.... no im the one without an idea of what its like


----------



## kochab (Jan 30, 2008)

so theres no company that has gotten clones and used gibeleric acid on the m to make pure seeds? if so ima about to get rich.....
i need to go find some cheese clones though........


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 30, 2008)

kochab said:


> so theres no company that has gotten clones and used gibeleric acid on the m to make pure seeds? if so ima about to get rich.....
> i need to go find some cheese clones though........



Yeah seriously...and im sure its been done...


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> just got back from the cannabis club. no cheese yet but it comes in often. they just happen to be out. she was trying to get me to take something else. said all the cheese cuttings always look all beat up and yellow. i told her as long as it was alive i only needed 1. i will check back every couple of days.


 
Why don't we have canna clubs up here.....


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 30, 2008)

Chronic Connoisseur said:


> And if the GH BB types are so shitty... why did the BB cheese win the HTCC for best indica? along with countless other awards for GH seeds..
> 
> Hmmm... and it seems that serious seeds sativas, are pretty absent. OH wait, they won back in like 2000 for cali mist..
> 
> maybe they should try making strides in genetics, instead of putting the same old sativas out...YAWN. reliable strains yes.. same old shit YES. and pretty fucking boring for a grower...pretty much any retard can grow ak47.. and all the other strains they have.


The HTCC is a load of commercialised bullshit, (why is it that the blind taste winners always throw up a surprise?)... serious don't win because they don't suck enough dick. BB and Greenhouse are at it all the time.

So you think that a strain that is difficult to grow makes it a good strain? By the way, AK47 is a LEGEND. Just like most of their other strains.

I don't know of any strains that are difficult to grow... and if there are any, then they can't have very good genetics. Serious Seeds only bring out strains after years of development. Greenhouse can do it in a year.

Pretty soon companies like GH and little ol' BB will be ripping us off with other low-rate genetics that have taken them a couple of months to pull out. 

How dare they think that they can steal the name of a great plant and attach it to their low-rate genetics. This is pure bullshit, and lowers the value of the original.

At least sensi seeds have the decency to pull out a sister company to handle their covers (white label). Soma, had the decency not to call his strain Sour Diesel... 

When you take a strain and cross it with something else, guess what... you make a NEW hybrid.

GH haven't made trainwreck, nor have they made cheese. They should change the names. Have some fucking respect.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 30, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> The HTCC is a load of commercialised bullshit, (why is it that the blind taste winners always throw up a surprise?)... serious don't win because they don't suck enough dick. BB and Greenhouse are at it all the time.
> 
> So you think that a strain that is difficult to grow makes it a good strain? By the way, AK47 is a LEGEND. Just like most of their other strains.
> 
> ...


I couldnt agree more. 7 years ago when I was staying in Long Beach, I payed $20 for a medium sized joint of Trainwreck. This one j lasted me for 3 days. And I was no lightweight. It immeidately became my favorite strain. Recently my friend and growing mentor grew some GH - "Trainwreck" and it completely paled in comparison. And it wasn;t the grower, he's a fucking pro. Needless to say I was extremely disappointed.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 30, 2008)

Is there any seed banks that ship to us with this strain. Im interested in trying it even if it isn't the original


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 30, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> I couldnt agree more. 7 years ago when I was staying in Long Beach, I payed $20 for a medium sized joint of Trainwreck. This one j lasted me for 3 days. And I was no lightweight. It immeidately became my favorite strain. Recently my friend and growing mentor grew some GH - "Trainwreck" and it completely paled in comparison. And it wasn;t the grower, he's a fucking pro. Needless to say I was extremely disappointed.


Same with me for the cheese.


BB jumped to fame with cheese... now he's lauded as a top breeder? He's only done one plant (i'm not counting blue cheese... deliberately).

If he was good he would have named the plant something else, even called it cheddar.

Know why he didn't do that? Because everyone would know it was a copy. He'd have to charge half the amount, or risk not selling it.

He says he bred the original clone mom 5 times, well with his penchant for bullshit, I'll take that as 3 times. 

I think GH and BB need to do a reversal on their thinking.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 30, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Same with me for the cheese.
> 
> 
> BB jumped to fame with cheese... now he's lauded as a top breeder? He's only done one plant (i'm not counting blue cheese... deliberately).
> ...


Seriously, they really do.

But didn't you know? I, too, have original clones from all the original mothers of the great strains. I'm just keeping them a secret.


----------



## cabron (Jan 30, 2008)

Cheese made it here to the states in 2005, I know I belonged to a small private group of breeders that had access to it and I was gifted femmed seeds of cheese X sweet skunk .....yano that other elite cut only strain?

Ok so I just popped the last dozen I have 2 days ago....

Do I expect to get the cheese in the F1's ? nope maybe something closer in the F2's I'll make,but even then I doubt it.....we'll see...

Cheese has been here for quite some time...

I grew out 3 of these back then and it was very nice sativa dom skunks that was 
definitely old school.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 30, 2008)

selling seeds under the name cheese is a sales gimmick people that have heard of cheese will buy the seeds not knowing original uk cheese is only available by cutting. They use their brains by calling it cheese. As i bet a lot of people have bought the seeds just for the name. But the people who know lose respect from the seed companies. I remember when i 1st saw cheese on sale at greenhouse. Many said greenhouse wont sell it was wrong. Seed companies want to make money its a business. Some will lose their respect from us using under hand tactics to boost their sales. Which in the long run they will lose out.


----------



## creativemind21 (Jan 30, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Is there any seed banks that ship to us with this strain. Im interested in trying it even if it isn't the original


Well greenhouses has there version of fem seeds of cheese and trainwreck.....dr.chronic has them listed in his site for cheap......check them out if thats ur type of thing......think there like 35 bucks a pack......goodluck


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Jan 30, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> I couldnt agree more. 7 years ago when I was staying in Long Beach, I payed $20 for a medium sized joint of Trainwreck. This one j lasted me for 3 days. And I was no lightweight. It immeidately became my favorite strain. Recently my friend and growing mentor grew some GH - "Trainwreck" and it completely paled in comparison. And it wasn;t the grower, he's a fucking pro. Needless to say I was extremely disappointed.


 
original trainwreck has taken the place and popularity of purple urkel in cali..

and if one joint lasted you three days, thats pretty light wieght my friend..the clone of TW is like 18% thc.. so go ahead and find some more bullshit to blow out of your ass.

and if the GH cheese has kush and skunk in its genes... it is NOT a shitty high.


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Jan 30, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> The HTCC is a load of commercialised bullshit, (why is it that the blind taste winners always throw up a surprise?)... serious don't win because they don't suck enough dick. BB and Greenhouse are at it all the time.
> 
> So you think that a strain that is difficult to grow makes it a good strain? By the way, AK47 is a LEGEND. Just like most of their other strains.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah i know Ak47 is a good strain, but any idiot can still grow it. and there are a ton of strains that are more difficult to grow. like GH cheese, Blueberry, many types of hazes, and of course thai sativas can be a challenge..maybe they arent all that hard to make flower and get buds from, but if you are not a good grower, the potency of the plants will be lame, along with the yeild. simply for that fact that they are picky plants and do not recover well from any type of stress.

What are they supposed to call a trainwreck plant they use reverse genetics on? maybe like "genetically reversed trainwreck not the original trainwreck that is clone only and was found in Arcata CA" 

kinda a long name.. Because the plant is fucking trainwreck. i mean, im suprised all the people are hating on GH and BB for making strides in genes. i mean yeah, its to make money, but CHEESE of any kind that can make it to america..is pretty bad ass.

and GH has helped medical marijuana as well, changing plants is not a bad thing, its how shit is done..

i mean, would you rather have 1 strain of cheese that has its rep, or many kinds? cheese will be improved with time.. but the GH cheese is really not that bad. but then again, when have you ever smoked anything that was grown properly and had kush, skunk in it, that was shitty...


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Jan 30, 2008)

And im not saying the *HTCC* is legit, infact it's pretty fucking _*sloppy*_ *judging*. but i still have yet to see a strain win best indica if it is total shit.

because BB, GH, _*cheese*_ is_* not*_ shit. not real cheese...but for sure not _*shit.*_


----------



## king ewan (Jan 30, 2008)

i have smoked original cheese, i went blind,
i have grown and smoked GH cheese, and although it is a very nice strain, it is no comparison


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 30, 2008)

king ewan said:


> i have smoked original cheese, i went blind,
> i have grown and smoked GH cheese, and although it is a very nice strain, it is no comparison


That's it. All I'm saying is that they should shoot straighter and say things like they are.

I was looking through some DNA strains earlier, and they have used trainwreck in their genetics, but they don't call the resultant strain trainwreck. They have pride in their work.

GH and BB cashed in on a name, and they are now extending the bullshit even further.

When soma did sour diesel, he did a proper job, no half measures. NYC Diesel is still a hard strain to get hold of, even seeds.

GH and BB are just doing it as a joke... think they can get away with anything.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 30, 2008)

Chronic Connoisseur said:


> And im not saying the *HTCC* is legit, infact it's pretty fucking _*sloppy*_ *judging*. but i still have yet to see a strain win best indica if it is total shit.
> 
> because BB, GH, _*cheese*_ is_* not*_ shit. not real cheese...but for sure not _*shit.*_


I agree with everything you've said... ok it's not shit, but there are better genetics out there even within GH stock. 

If it was that good why not call it 'cheddar'? You think it would have won the HTCC then? The HTCC is full of hype, just like BB cheese.


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Jan 30, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> I agree with everything you've said... ok it's not shit, but there are better genetics out there even within GH stock.
> 
> If it was that good why not call it 'cheddar'? You think it would have won the HTCC then? The HTCC is full of hype, just like BB cheese.


Yeah, i mean i pretty much agree with everything you said. i didnt think GH needed to be ashamed of cheese, or TW for that matter. different names wouldnt really matter much, because i usually know a clone only type of plant, and if i see seeds saying that it is infact that type of strain, i know that it is a reversed plant with many of the same genes as the clone only plant. and i usually only smoke my own weed enough for me to care.

Trainwreck on the other hand, i think is *VERY* much like the clone plant. i mean, the deformation of the buds..the taste..smell..pretty much all spot on, the only difference i really noticed was a very very very small change in the taste. and the clone plant seemed to hit me a little harder after just the first blunt hit.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 30, 2008)

Well BB's cheese is very much like the original too. It's just not as strong in high. The taste and smell are there.

I suppose BB felt that he'd done enough. I don't think he tried hard enough, or waited around to fully complete the mission.

The same can be said for GH now, to bring out a strain called trainwreck should be a wonder for the smoking community. Instead they cut corners and offer cheap genetics.

Now people will be walking around believing they've actually grown and smoked trainwreck. It is so similar in taste that the original will be forgotten, and indeed lose value. 

They should change the name.


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Jan 30, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Well BB's cheese is very much like the original too. It's just not as strong in high. The taste and smell are there.
> 
> I suppose BB felt that he'd done enough. I don't think he tried hard enough, or waited around to fully complete the mission.
> 
> ...


 
i dont think so. people in cali love mixing female trains with male purple urkels. 

and for that, i've only seen seeds from clones of TW. i've never really even seen a seed company with purpwreck. only other farmers seeds.

i'll never forget original TW.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 30, 2008)

Chronic Connoisseur said:


> i dont think so. people in cali love mixing female trains with male purple urkels.
> 
> and for that, i've only seen seeds from clones of TW. i've never really even seen a seed company with purpwreck. only other farmers seeds.
> 
> i'll never forget original TW.


Urkel is one of California's most sought after strain. It demands the highest price in any circle. It was crossed with the Train Wreck (T4) male. This improved the vigour of the Urkel, a notorious slow grower. The Purple Wreck has large Train Wreck buds with purple hues. The sweet fruity aroma of the Urkel dominates the cross. The Purple Wreck is short, early flowering and produces dense nugs.

 Purple Urkel x Train Wreck (T4) 
 60% Indica : 40% Sativa 
 Flowering Time: 8-9 weeks
 Yield: 400-500g/m2


by a company called reserva privada... a sister company of DNA.


I feel the same way about original cheese. I shall never forget it either.


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Jan 30, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Urkel is one of California's most sought after strain. It demands the highest price in any circle. It was crossed with the Train Wreck (T4) male. This improved the vigour of the Urkel, a notorious slow grower. The Purple Wreck has large Train Wreck buds with purple hues. The sweet fruity aroma of the Urkel dominates the cross. The Purple Wreck is short, early flowering and produces dense nugs.
> 
>  Purple Urkel x Train Wreck (T4)
>  60% Indica : 40% Sativa
> ...


Yeah, i'll for sure look for the original cheese when i go to UK this may. if it's better than GH cheese, than it would be insane not to.


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Jan 30, 2008)

So it's a T4. it's not made from the clone trainwreck right?

nevermind, that is a stupid question.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 30, 2008)

Chronic Connoisseur said:


> So it's a T4. it's not made from the clone trainwreck right?
> 
> nevermind, that is a stupid question.


I'm assuming the TW was used for yield and flowering time purposes? The flavour is of the Urkle.


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Jan 30, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> I'm assuming the TW was used for yield and flowering time purposes? The flavour is of the Urkle.


 
Most people do it because of how long it takes erkel to grow.. sounds like a good smoke.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 30, 2008)

Chronic Connoisseur said:


> original trainwreck has taken the place and popularity of purple urkel in cali..
> 
> and if one joint lasted you three days, thats pretty light wieght my friend..the clone of TW is like 18% thc.. so go ahead and find some more bullshit to blow out of your ass.
> 
> and if the GH cheese has kush and skunk in its genes... it is NOT a shitty high.


I'm not sure who the fuck you were talking to but I know for a fucking fact it wasn't me.


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Jan 30, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> I'm not sure who the fuck you were talking to but I know for a fucking fact it wasn't me.


 
im just saying i lived in cali all my life, up until a year ago. i've smoked clone TW, and a joint would NEVER last me three days..i've smoked hazes that are wayy stronger than TW, and a joint of them still wouldnt last me three days. 

so given that the joint lasted you three days, and you were trying to stay high for most part of the day(i would guess considering you said you smoke a lot.) you are either A.) a liar B.) a light weight or C.) both

because a joint should not last you three days...

and for you to say it is *BULLSHIT*


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hit and hold it. And don't call me a fucking liar. Who the fuck are you anyway? Exactly. You lived in Cali all your life huh? Well join the fucking club! As you can see, a lot of us are from Cali. It was only until a few years ago that I moved.


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Jan 30, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Hit and hold it. And don't call me a fucking liar. Who the fuck are you anyway? Exactly. You lived in Cali all your life huh? Well join the fucking club! As you can see, a lot of us are from Cali. It was only until a few years ago that I moved.


 
I didnt mean anything hostile by it. im just going by the facts that i know. but for a person to be smoking on 1 joint for three days and staying high for most of it, sounds like bullshit to me is all.

unless you have a low tolerence..

so chill, take a hit, and dont say stupid things on a forum if you dont want other people to comment on them.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 30, 2008)

Chronic Connoisseur said:


> and if one joint lasted you three days, thats pretty light wieght my friend..the clone of TW is like 18% thc.. so go ahead and find some more bullshit to blow out of your ass.


Sounded pretty fucking hostile to me. And I'll say whatever the fuck I want. I've been growing and smoking for a large part of my life. And when you have to conserve what little smoke you have, you figure out how to get the most out it.


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Jan 30, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Sounded pretty fucking hostile to me. And I'll say whatever the fuck I want. I've been growing and smoking for a large part of my life. And when you have to conserve what little smoke you have, you figure out how to get the most out it.


 
K, i guess that makes sense. you made it sound like a big deal that a joint lasted you three days. when really it wasnt.

so then could a joint of GH trainwreck last you three days? or was it really pointless for you to even chime in with the whole thing about the three day joint?

just wondering, since that was the whole point of the conversation and all.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 30, 2008)

Chronic Connoisseur said:


> K, i guess that makes sense. you made it sound like a big deal that a joint lasted you three days. when really it wasnt.
> 
> so then could a joint of GH trainwreck last you three days? or was it really pointless for you to even chime in with the whole thing about the three day joint?
> 
> just wondering, since that was the whole point of the conversation and all.


Shhh.. I love you.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't understand how GH have made cheese from skunk x kush.

skunk kush is old school bud, and a strain created by sensi seeds... maybe i should read up on GH's version.

have GH put in the cheese genes too? That would be fairly easy to do as skunk kush is very similar to stinky cheese anyway, at least strength of flavour... it seems to hit the whole of the mouth in one go... the kinda taste that lets you know you're smoking dank. Memories of being a school boy and a time when one solid joint could last you the day, maybe even two or three.

I can see why they used skunk kush... 

Still though they could have had the decency to think of a new name.


Thing is though too, with breeding a good strain is that it can take years. You could make a mistake, then have to go back again. It just all seems very slapdash to me, and I think they've tried to avoid any awkward questions by keeping the price at a reasonable level.

Also, if I created a new strain from a clone-only mom... put my heart and sole into creating it. I wouldn't want to spoil it all by trying to cash in on the name of one of the parents. The strain would have to have a new name.

GH and BB both have taken the easier option just to generate cash... and I just know they've done a sloppy job. It's obvious, and they don't care... arrogant dutch bastards just think we're all stupid. Forgive the racism.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 31, 2008)

Damn it's getting fun up in this bitch


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 31, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Damn it's getting fun up in this bitch


Hell yeah, I see you over on that "airport security" thread. man that shit is too funny.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 31, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Hell yeah, I see you over on that "airport security" thread. man that shit is too funny.


 
haha I think that dude believes me


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 31, 2008)

If that shit really happens, they better fucking tape it.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 31, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Hell yeah, I see you over on that "airport security" thread. man that shit is too funny.


Give me a link


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 31, 2008)

i once had a joint that lasted me 3 WEEKS!!!........


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i once had a joint that lasted me 3 WEEKS!!!........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeaaa buddy! Id that thing painted with oil on the inside too?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 31, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Yeaaa buddy! Id that thing painted with oil on the inside too?




it's 4 grams of hash rolled into a tube then packed with bud. i really did smoke on it for several weeks. there's a thread here somewhere.


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Jan 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i once had a joint that lasted me 3 WEEKS!!!........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yumm.


----------



## home.grower (Feb 4, 2008)

this is a good thread... rollitup is a fun place to be when their is a minor disagreement... better than the world cup


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 4, 2008)

home.grower said:


> this is a good thread... rollitup is a fun place to be when their is a minor disagreement... better than the world cup


And we as moderators, myself especially work very hard to ensure that RIU remains a great source of information and entertainment.


----------



## cheese'head (Feb 13, 2008)

how long does the bb, and gh cheese take to grow whats the guidelines?
ive just grew a cheese clone from b/ham and it took over 8wk flower hows this?
because i thought i read a long way back that its quick 45/55 days or is that bb or gh cheese? 
does this mean i have the original?


----------



## 4maggio (Feb 14, 2008)

cheese'head said:


> how long does the bb, and gh cheese take to grow whats the guidelines?
> ive just grew a cheese clone from b/ham and it took over 8wk flower hows this?
> because i thought i read a long way back that its quick 45/55 days or is that bb or gh cheese?
> does this mean i have the original?


High chead... I've not done the UKC but right now I'm waiting for the BBCheese, she is in her 11th week @ 12/12 (400hps/scrog) 
and trics just now starting to be completly cloudy w an amber here and there. I'm thinking 12 weeks-----------> Wack.

This is just the BBC, as we here in the US are not able to get your UKC.
Someday..

By the way, I've been "testing" the BBC popcorn buds over the last week or so.. very, very good to excellent.
Can't wait to try the 'cured' batch of main colas.

Cheers cheesehead


----------



## stonegrove (Feb 14, 2008)

cheese is the shit........


----------



## cheese'head (Feb 14, 2008)

stonegrove said:


> cheese is the shit........


stonegrove do you know the timelines of the original?
the first i grew looked as if it could have been doing with a little longer
is the bb cheese really take that long 11/12 wks??
could i possibly have a bb or gh cheese clone from a mother
the stuffs amazing cant stop eating my missus is freaking out
when she goes to bed i end up eating everything in the fridge that i can see
then when i go to bed im in a coma and kind of need a shake to wake me 'lol'
thats 8-9hrs later! if anybody's has a problem sleeping then i would highly recommend the cheddar seriously!! its amazing even if it may not be the original but i think it is 
so if anybody knows the harvest times for the different cheese from clone org. or bb cheese it'd help me alot thanks in advance!!


----------



## Joe2iisbeing (Feb 14, 2008)

ill tell you when im done, i just put my GH Cheese in the soil


----------



## cheese'head (Feb 14, 2008)

cheers! ill be waiting r you doing a journal on your grow? joe2


----------



## cheese'head (Feb 14, 2008)

ive just received another clone which i would like to clone and then maybe mother one 
but the clone has spidermite do you no the best and safest method to get rid of them ?
ive just hoovered them to take some from it but she's very fragile only 4 sets of leaves on it what should i do anybody help


----------



## Joe2iisbeing (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah but i havent started it yet. My box is almost done. I also have some Arjans haze #3 and over 1500 LEDs about to be here. Are you a packers fan or is that just for the buds?


----------



## stonegrove (Feb 14, 2008)

cheese'head said:


> stonegrove do you know the timelines of the original?
> the first i grew looked as if it could have been doing with a little longer
> is the bb cheese really take that long 11/12 wks??
> could i possibly have a bb or gh cheese clone from a mother
> ...


ive never grown it, but i know it was definately first made in Luton (neat London) and everyonedoesit say this about BB cheese 'The Cheese is a very unique plant, until now, available as clone form only, Originating, and still growing around the U.K and now, Holland, this 15 year old variety has been the leading dominant strain in the history of the underground British Indoor cannabis scene.

The Cheese is the number one strain in the U.K. its distinctive, Old School taste is unique to the cannabis world , when you smell the Cheese you will be drawn in by an array of fruity, musky, hash /skunk undertones people who tasted the Cheese will always remember the smell, Very odorous 
Grown indoors and outdoors this plant can finish in very respectable times, outdoors, expect a finish at the end of October/ start of Nov if planting outdoors please be wise with the planting spot because later on there will be a smell of terrific pot later on that season.'


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't think you guys are going to think the high is 'all that'. I'd rather smoke AK47 than the BB cheese.

BB's cheese is not cheese. It's plastic.


----------



## cheese'head (Feb 15, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> I don't think you guys are going to think the high is 'all that'. I'd rather smoke AK47 than the BB cheese.
> 
> BB's cheese is not cheese. It's plastic.


i must have the real 1 then because when i smoke a spliff of it its like i get a bad dose of the munchiess a lot worse than ive had plus it comatizes me i just dont wake up its the best thing ive ever tried to get me to sleep id highly recommend it for ppl with sleep problem. as soon as you hit the pillow its zzzzzzzzzzzzz lol amazing shit the best


----------



## HippyVibes (Feb 16, 2008)

Ive notice that the bb cheese is simiar to the original cheese 
gh cheese is just like a afgani, kush type plant i dont understand how they can call it cheese 
The bb cheese gets ya high also like the original its a quality smoke and could easily get 250GBP a oz for it mybe more depending on location .


----------



## creativemind21 (Feb 17, 2008)

4maggio said:


> High chead... I've not done the UKC but right now I'm waiting for the BBCheese, she is in her 11th week @ 12/12 (400hps/scrog)
> and trics just now starting to be completly cloudy w an amber here and there. I'm thinking 12 weeks-----------> Wack.
> 
> This is just the BBC, as we here in the US are not able to get your UKC.
> ...


Cant wait to try mine.......just got a pack of bb cheese....lets see if I can get a Sativa dom pheno......lol.....


----------



## Jaikrishna (Feb 24, 2008)

Just tryin out feminised greenhouse cheese, for the first time from seed, hope it goes ok, a few years ago, around the midlands area, i think we had the og cheese aptly named pyscosis!! maybe the mumber 1 for me! hope the greenhouse seeds live up to their hype....


----------



## Xenogen (Feb 25, 2008)

My friend has tried cheese before, I'm really curious. I'm from Midlands too btw.


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 18, 2008)

Evil Buddies said:


> Cheese I still can get the original cheese that was taken from a cutting from the mother plant. The problem is it can take two months to wait for an ounce as there is a high waiting list. Cheese was made in Luton in England just outside of london. I could of got a cutting for £15 but at the time had no place to grow it wish I did now. I've had 3 weeds on par to cheese for strength and taste. 1 was a blueberry and rhino cross 2 was what I named the Evil coz this shit would put an elephant on its back 3 was a natural Jamaican weed that made my mate feint it was some killer stuff and expensive it was grown hydroponically.
> 
> Different weeds affect people differently and what is stronger for one can be weaker to another. So there isnt a best weed in my opinion and if u just kept to smoking one strain u will lose out in tasting the other lovely flavours. Variety is the spice of life they say I think its true. Plus if you only smoke one strain you build up a tolerance to it and it becomes less strong this happens to me anyway.
> 
> Evil




luton is right near me, i know where the cheeese was bred, it wa sat exodus, and cutting were giving to people for free, theres shit laods of cheese around here, jsua shame no one can grow it properly i hope mine come out amazing


----------



## bubblerking (Mar 19, 2008)

GrimReefa said:


> luton is right near me, i know where the cheeese was bred, it wa sat exodus, and cutting were giving to people for free, theres shit laods of cheese around here, jsua shame no one can grow it properly i hope mine come out amazing


cheese is in cali so its done spread and yes its a cutting from the uk


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Mar 19, 2008)

HippyVibes said:


> Ive notice that the bb cheese is simiar to the original cheese
> gh cheese is just like a afgani, kush type plant i dont understand how they can call it cheese
> The bb cheese gets ya high also like the original its a quality smoke and could easily get 250GBP a oz for it mybe more depending on location .


 
Too bad they both have the same genetics. greenhouse made their fem seeds from a BB cheese. GH made the BB fem seeds.. they are the same. and GH cheese does smell like cheese. in fact.. seems like you should know that though. or maybe its more fun to pretend like you know.

it can be dense like afghani. has big yield like kush. smells a lot like cheese. gets you as high as any other skunkushyrid.

lol.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 19, 2008)

From what ive heard hg seeds just crossed skunkxkush with a afgani plant and named it cheese 

And big budda used there original cheese to make his own and back crossed to try and make it stable and as close to cheese as they could 

If hg used bb cheese in there cross it would mean its afgani x skunk x kush x bb cheese 

bb cheese is actually very close to the original cheese mybe another years work could make it as good or better than the original .


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Mar 19, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> From what ive heard hg seeds just crossed skunkxkush with a afgani plant and named it cheese
> 
> And big budda used there original cheese to make his own and back crossed to try and make it stable and as close to cheese as they could
> 
> ...


 
no, they didnt use bb cheese... gh made the fem seeds for bb. They are the SAME.

and no, no amount of work will ever make it better than the original...


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 20, 2008)

*GHF Cheese feminised*


Cheese ® (Feminised) Awards: 1st prize Indica Cup HTCC 2006. Genetics: Skunk-Kush cross, straight from the UK Effect: Intense musky earthy flavor, very dominant. Strong body stoned, with bursts of mental energy. Flowering indoor: 8-9 weeks, with rock-hard buds and tight calyx formation. Production up to 700 grams per square meter. Flowering outdoor: Ready mid October; plants develop really bushy, so make sure to space the plants enough. Production up to 800 grams per 

Many people have told me the other strain used was afgani with the SK 
On that forum Gh was anwsering questions
Mybe he did use BB cross that had the original which would still make it BB cheese x skunk kush and what ever the other strain was BB used to cross with the original cheese afagni is the most obvious one bb Cheese has similar looks


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Big Buddha Cheese*




Introducing, for the first time, the UK's number 1 strain, the Big Buddha Cheese A backcrossed version of the Cheese, a clone only form plant which has been growing in various places in the UK The Big Buddha Cheese retains specific parts we loved from the original cheese, namely its sublime, distinctive taste, which, when tasted reminds people of the old skool cannabis they first smoked in the 80's when the first hybrids were developed, The high from the Big Buddha Cheese is also very special indeed, a no ceiling, uplifting, motivational, high, in fact we have had members of our crew smoke the BBC everyday for the past 3 years with little change in effect and quality of high. In modern times the most "sensi"able way forward is by growing your own produce for personal consumption, today there is so much information available to start making your own home-grown. Having top quality genetics will help you to successfully achieve your desired goals. Buying Big Buddha seeds guarantees you will always find a great plant, with distinguishable qualities, and a unique gene pool history

I went for the BB cheese because they Used the Original in there cross and has very similar looks to the original , 
Ive also got sensi skunk kush which looks nothing like my BB cheese but has a similar smell , 

The skunk kush now looks like GH cheese and afgani ,


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Mar 20, 2008)

the sound comes on after 40 sec. listen to what he starts to say at 1:01....

dont listen to seed sites.. you might want to actually talk to people who have grown them.. and smoked them..

im sick of people basing all their info off the bs that seed sites say... half of it is bullshit, the other half is lies.


YouTube - Green House Seed Co - Cheese Grow


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Mar 20, 2008)

"we are breeding the fem seeds for him and for us, we are going to release them in 2007 with the htcc" - GH


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 20, 2008)

Im growing them now you moron lmao

1 is a Og cheese cross the other is a skunkxkush bbcheese afgani cross 

why must use know it alls get your pants in a twist both gh and bb posted them and answer questions

yea mybe gh is using bb genitics it dont make it the same it just distances it from the original as there was no OG cheese used in gh cross ...

and they were posted by BB and gh ty 

peaceeeeeeeee


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Mar 20, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> Im growing them now you moron lmao
> 
> 1 is a Og cheese cross the other is a skunk bbcheese afgani cross
> wht most use know it alls get your pants in a twist both gh and bb posted them and answer questions


k, i dont really understand what you said. but i know for a fact that gh cheese and bb cheese is the exact same.. and you were wrong. 

i dont care what you are growing..


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 20, 2008)

i dont care what you are growing..[/quote]

HAHA THEN SHUT UP THEY ARE NOT THE SAME GH MIGHT BE PLAYING WITH BB,S GENTICS BUT I KNOW FOR A FECT THEY ARE NOT THE SAME BECAUSE IM GROWING THEM 

THERE WAS NO SKUNK X KUSH CROSSED WITH BB


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Mar 20, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> i dont care what you are growing..


HAHA THEN SHUT UP THEY ARE NOT THE SAME GH MIGHT BE PLAYING WITH BB,S GENTICS BUT I KNOW FOR A FECT THEY ARE NOT THE SAME BECAUSE IM GROWING THEM 

THERE WAS NO SKUNK X KUSH CROSSED WITH BB[/quote]

dude, the fem seeds are the same.. did you watch the video? i mean i posted quotes of them saying how they actually got the seeds from BB. they then took the seeds and applied colloidal silver or whatever they use to make them fem. GH seeds are always the highest female to hermie ratio... 

they are the same seeds bro. and the only reason you are saying it is a skunkush is because you read it on a seed site. i would love to see some pics of these BB and GH seeds you are growing. because if you are, you would know they are the fucking same..

for real though.. post some pics of your plants, you sound so smart i would love to see somthing you actually grew..


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 20, 2008)

No sweat bro !!!!!! 

Peaceeeeeeeeeeeeeee .


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 20, 2008)

the widowman said:


> northern lights is the NO 1 strain i keep telling you people. (cheese is a cross with N L ) ALL THE BREEDERS USE IT TO BOOST THERE NEW STRAINS man. theres a mother plant in the dam that all the seedbanks take cuttings off man. (must be one hell of a smoke)



non sense, true cheese originated at the manor, exodus, in luton , UK, big buddha had a clone thats all, clones were handed out for free, all these copy cats and wanna be strains are not cheeese, people say i got true cheese seeds, erm no u aint , no such thing as a male cheese plant, simple


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 20, 2008)

*Genetics:* Skunk No. 1 (Cheese) x Afghani
*Type:* f1 Hybrid 
*Harvest Date:* October/November
*Flowering Period:* 8-10 Weeks
*THC Content:* Unknown
*Numero de Semillas Por Paquete:* 10
*Characteristics:* Good yields with pungent cheesy smell.
Cheese is a unique strain, until now, available as clone form only. Like many cannabis strains the history and origins of Cheese are somewhat confused and distorted. 
Cheese originated in 1988-89 as one unique female phenotype out of packet of Sensi Seeds Skunk No. 1 grown somewhere in the Chiltern Hills. This one plant produced impressively large buds and had a very distinctive cheesy odour. It was quickly cloned and named Cheese.
Around 1995 a Cheese clone was passed on to Exodus, an alternative community living in Haz Hall on the edges of Luton. Exodus organised free parties, championed the legalisation of cannabis, grew cannabis themselves and protected each other from the law. They also started CANABIS (Campaign Against Narcotic Abuse Because of Ignorance in Society). Because of all the people that passed through the Exodus community many clones were handed out to visitors and the strain continued to grow in notoriety. 
For many years Cheese has passed around an underground network of growers in the UK, helped by Exodus and others, until one clone came into the hands of the Big Buddha.
The Big Buddha realised its importance and set about crossing the clone with a suitable father. This he found in a traditional landrace, pure-bred Afghani that a friend had brought back from Afghanistan during travels in that area.
The result is a strain that takes 8  10 weeks to flower and is consistently a much better yielder than the original Cheese, and flavour and taste is well preserved. Appealing fruity fresh smell, uplifting effect, highly pungent hence its name!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 1, 2008)

some cheese from my last scrog.
40 days flowering
pure cheese genetics
enjoy





-Jason


----------



## GrimReefa (Apr 1, 2008)

looks yummy!!!


----------



## GrimReefa (Apr 1, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> some cheese from my last scrog.
> 40 days flowering
> pure cheese genetics
> enjoy
> ...



how do u get it to grow one big bud liek that, my little oens are already branching out


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 1, 2008)

i use a technique called the "lollipop method"
where i chop all the bottom branches off so all the light energy is focused on the main stem (cola) 
maybe it could be lighting problems?
how many watts are u using.
write back,


----------



## bubblerking (Apr 2, 2008)

my cheese looks the same


----------



## GrimReefa (Apr 2, 2008)

silvernomad said:


> Never had it but just wanted to share this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this descripton is about 10,000 miles off, this sound like u smoked bread, cheeese plant dose not any where near smell like cheetos, or cheddar cheese, or anything us ay it dose, its friuty, and pungent,


----------



## GrimReefa (Apr 2, 2008)

jason, im using 600w MH, check my journal out, thanx


----------



## GrimReefa (Apr 2, 2008)

well my plants are branching already shud i snip em for cuttings?


----------



## AphexTwin (Apr 2, 2008)

GrimReefa said:


> this descripton is about 10,000 miles off, this sound like u smoked bread, cheeese plant dose not any where near smell like cheetos, or cheddar cheese, or anything us ay it dose, its friuty, and pungent,


I smoked some Cheese in Amsterdam and I would say it smelled cheesy, not like cheetos or cheddar cheese but I would say it smelled more cheesy than anything else. Kinda like what you would expect a room where cheese was being stored to smell like. I wouldn't say it smelled fruity. I got it from the Greenhouse Coffey Shop so I presume it was there own which I think they got from Big Buddha so more than likely it was not the original.


----------



## GrimReefa (Apr 2, 2008)

yea probly a fake one matey, the true cheese stinky to high heaven, it dont smell like cheese, it smeel like skunk no~1 but alot more potent in both tatse and smell......sativa strain.....hard to explain all i know i is, i think its the ebst weed int he world, but im nto smoked alot of different strains, maybe now im growing, i cud try and get some more, a friend of mien is growing some durban poison in his back yard, whats this like?


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Apr 2, 2008)

uh ,, How do i make greenhouse cheese grow a chola .


----------



## GrimReefa (Apr 2, 2008)

wellt here differen techniques, i want the main cola, huge one, u prik, nuffin to say constructive then go awya u fuckin cock sucker, i ahte peopl like u, u chat a load of shit, about nuffin, to get ur post up, try helping someone, like me ive helped laod fo people an dload of people helped me ur jus watse man


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Apr 2, 2008)

GrimReefa said:


> wellt here differen techniques, i want the main cola, huge one, u prik, nuffin to say constructive then go awya u fuckin cock sucker, i ahte peopl like u, u chat a load of shit, about nuffin, to get ur post up, try helping someone, like me ive helped laod fo people an dload of people helped me ur jus watse man


Id have told you man i just thought you were a pro at the game lmao 

Growing single cholas is normally only did with sog grows or similar , People just cut any thing growing out the ways focusing all the lights energy on the top alone , 2 week veggin and into flower 

Other than that all plants grow single cholas and multi ones naturally and you can snip or prune to make more smaller cholas or less larger ones 

most times its all natural , 

I must flush them chemicals out next time they are fucking with my mind or its just the coke lmao 

peace shooot


----------



## GrimReefa (Apr 2, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> Id have told you man i just thought you were a pro at the game lmao
> 
> Growing single cholas is normally only did with sog grows or similar , People just cut any thing growing out the ways focusing all the lights energy on the top alone , 2 week veggin and into flower
> 
> ...


YAY SOMETHING CON STRUCTIVE, THANX MAN I DID HAVE A LIL IDEA\, THEY CALL ID LOLLIPOP OR SUMTHING?

well the bushy one of my plants is growing huge side branches, shud i cut em of and clone em, ?, the other are lookin good tall with leaves and only little side branches


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Apr 2, 2008)

you can cut them if you want but you will yield less ,


----------



## GrimReefa (Apr 2, 2008)

ok fuck it ill jus left em alone, they shud be in bud next week hopefully, depending on how big they get, been having issues with temp it wont drop below 90F


----------



## DrOsmokesalot (Apr 3, 2008)

anyone has grown this cheese strain? i got some seeds in amsterdam for it. i just wanted to know some pointers to grow it?


----------



## DrOsmokesalot (Apr 3, 2008)

im gonna grow some cheese seeds tha ti got from amsterdam. anyone got any suggestions so i dont mess them up. like temp range, special accomodations so they grow better?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 3, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> you can cut them if you want but you will yield less ,


Cutting of a few clones WILL NOT make him yield less....where are you getting this info?


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Apr 3, 2008)

No 1 says any thing about clones man he wants a single Chola with no side branches like SOG grows side branches not clones


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 3, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> No 1 says any thing about clones man he wants a single Chola with no side branches like SOG grows side branches not clones


WRONG

He asked this....

"well the bushy one of my plants is growing huge side branches, shud i cut em of and clone em?"


You responded with

"you can cut them if you want but you will yield less"

I'm saying it will NOT effect his yield much at all if any.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Apr 4, 2008)

I Cant believe im talking to you about what some 1 else wants to do, Read back before you start pick shooting ...
He wants to cut all branchs of to grow 1 main chola Like people do with small SOG plants , 

Can he clone the branches he snips off , Yess 

Will he yield less snipping off all side branches Yess 

is it advisable to cut of all side branches ....... No

i wish u would stop whining man lmao


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Apr 4, 2008)

...what we have here is a failure to communicate..


----------



## oldskoolstyle (Apr 4, 2008)

Hmmmm... feel the vibe guys. Chill with the still... 

If he's going to cut off the side branches while at the same time providing the plant with enough room to grow good side branches, then without those side brances he will lose out on yield.

If however he is going to cram plants in then overall cutting them off would provide a larger yield too. In essence, you are both right.

SS


----------



## Miracle Smoke (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't know why anyone would smoke something that tastes
like cheese.

"shudders"


----------



## oldskoolstyle (Apr 4, 2008)

Miracle Smoke said:


> I don't know why anyone would smoke something that tastes
> like cheese.
> 
> &quot;shudders&quot;




It doesn't taste like cheese... it just stinks like it. It's a simile.

SS


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Apr 4, 2008)

Most places in the uk people have been smoking cheese, For about 6-8 years it was called skunk by the smokers just then the hype came about and it got its name cheese , 

The smell is similar to a good strong skunk .


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 4, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> I Cant believe im talking to you about what some 1 else wants to do, Read back before you start pick shooting ...
> He wants to cut all branchs of to grow 1 main chola Like people do with small SOG plants ,
> 
> Can he clone the branches he snips off , Yess
> ...



Can he clone the branches he snips off , Yes 

Will he yield less snipping off all side branches NO

is it advisable to cut of all side branches .......DEPENDS


----------



## oldskoolstyle (Apr 4, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Will he yield less snipping off all side branches NO



This is wrong... if he intends to just grow one plant under a 400w, then by removing side branches (that would actually become colas) he would be losing out on yield... as the plant will need to grow shoots anew to fill the vacated space. A plant not only puts its energies into budding, but also in filling any available light space.

With a plant taking in more light it will be able to yield more.

SS


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Apr 5, 2008)

oldskoolstyle said:


> This is wrong... if he intends to just grow one plant under a 400w, then by removing side branches (that would actually become colas) he would be losing out on yield... as the plant will need to grow shoots anew to fill the vacated space. A plant not only puts its energies into budding, but also in filling any available light space.
> 
> With a plant taking in more light it will be able to yield more.
> 
> SS


 I think the man has a problem with me just , Its silly really lmao If he even bothered reading what we talked about he,d have known this Of course he,ll yeild less leaving nothing but a chola on a normal size plant the queston he answerd depends to , yea it depends if he,s growing lots of small see of green plants , rather than 1 or 2 big plants the dude needs to change his name to ICantStopWhining lol


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 5, 2008)

chedder marijuan good


----------



## schoolie (Apr 5, 2008)

Just thought I'd post some cheese


----------



## AphexTwin (Apr 5, 2008)

That pic looks fairly like the Cheese I smoked in Amsterdam. Light, dull green. What does yours smell like? Would you say it smells kinda like cheese or more fruity?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 6, 2008)

cheese strain does not smell like actual cheese
*LOL*


----------



## Dingypukkaonly (Apr 6, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> At last! thanks nomad, someone that's heard of cheese, not only heard of it but smoked it too. I mentioned it on this site once and was accused of smoking crack!


Who ever accused you of smoking crack was an idiot, cheese is one of the best things in England.
Its just too much of a great taste, But Sheffield also offers noice trees.

Out of 10 i give cheese. 



And the Sheff stuff which i encountered.
 

And what Skunkushybrid said about the 10 pound a gram is true, 
were as the ounces cost £200, but some places its bin found at £90.
Also the smell is like Stilton cheese.


----------



## AphexTwin (Apr 6, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> cheese strain does not smell like actual cheese
> *LOL*


Well the Cheese I smoked in Amsterdam did and I've heard other people describe it in the same way. That's why I asked.


----------



## 415erSF (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi, everyone I'm new here but thought I'd post a pic of a gram of cheese I picked up since I stumbled into this thread! Keep it Lit


----------



## Seung (May 14, 2008)

nongreenthumb said:


> I think you want to expand your horizons a little, find out whats out there, you could be surprised at how shit nl would be consindered in todays market.



i think u want to expand your horizons blah blah blah.. i think you oughta shut the fuck up. you don't know shit so please shut the fuck up and quit wasting thread space. 

from: The West Coast


----------



## Snookster (May 14, 2008)

Well, for one I appreciate this thread for turning alot of us on to something good! Been smokin' for more years than alot of you are old, but this is the first I've heard of this strain. Yeah, I'm old school, but STILL TOKIN'!!


----------



## stickyicky77 (May 14, 2008)

bambi said:


> True cheese does not and never has seeded. It only is available via cutting.
> Tere are cheese varieties that have been back corssed to produce seed bearing plants. I think Big Budda sell them.
> If you can get hold of any to smoke, do so, its an awesome plant.


You can get the seeds from Greenhouse Seed Co WWW.GREENHOUSESEEDS.NL - Green House Seed Co. Amsterdam Since 1985. They actually won the 2006 Cannabis Cup with Cheese.


----------



## Wrecked Train (May 21, 2008)

Have had original Cheese but its only available as stated above from Clone-you need to know someone in UK to get the original. If I remember rightly its originally a Skunk/Kush cross of some sort.Have tried everyones so called cheese but the nearest to the original is Greenhouse Seeds in Amsterdam. Not sure if they ship to the States or not. If u can find an original clone the stuff is mindblowing. Its true about the strange artificial cheesey smell but when you burn it-Oh Man! The only weed I ever smoked which came anywhere near it was Arcata TrainWreck Original that a mate from California sent me.


----------



## Lacy (May 22, 2008)

[qyeah thaTs what I read too :}\\\


uote=bambi;5350]True cheese does not and never has seeded. It only is available via cutting.
Tere are cheese varieties that have been back corssed to produce seed bearing plants. I think Big Budda sell them.
If you can get hold of any to smoke, do so, its an awesome plant.[/quote]


----------



## stickyicky77 (May 22, 2008)

The Cheese fem seeds from Greenhouse are a Skunk-Kush cross from the UK. WWW.GREENHOUSESEEDS.NL - Green House Seed Co. Amsterdam Since 1985


----------



## Joker52 (May 22, 2008)

stickyicky77 said:


> The Cheese fem seeds from Greenhouse are a Skunk-Kush cross from the UK. WWW.GREENHOUSESEEDS.NL - Green House Seed Co. Amsterdam Since 1985


can anyone tell me if this is a good site? I REALLY want to order this cheese!


----------



## Pastor Pothead (May 26, 2008)

the first cheese plant was a phenotype. The first person to name & clone it was growing crop of skunk, and 1 was different. it smelled like cheese.


----------



## Monkeyman87 (Jun 4, 2008)

So can somebody clear something up for me...What are the chances of the cheese pheno showing up again from a skunk no1 seed? I don't understand why people say it is impossible for the cheese pheno to show up again. Is it just that the possibility of that happening is VERY VERY slim? Keep in mind I have very little knowledge of plant biology and am making no statements to the effect that I do here...


----------



## GrimReefa (Jun 7, 2008)

Wrecked Train said:


> Have had original Cheese but its only available as stated above from Clone-you need to know someone in UK to get the original. If I remember rightly its originally a Skunk/Kush cross of some sort.Have tried everyones so called cheese but the nearest to the original is Greenhouse Seeds in Amsterdam. Not sure if they ship to the States or not. If u can find an original clone the stuff is mindblowing. Its true about the strange artificial cheesey smell but when you burn it-Oh Man! The only weed I ever smoked which came anywhere near it was Arcata TrainWreck Original that a mate from California sent me.



here we go again,

true uk cheese is a SKUNK NO.1 pheno type, it was discovered from a pack of sensi seeds skunk no.1, it was onw of a kind, a differnet plant to the other skunk no1 plants, and it smelled ALOT more than than the sisters it was growing with it was cloned and named cheese to its al prevailing stench!!! big buddah got his hands on a cutting, and cross it with afghani male, the big buddah cross is crossed 5 times,

the guys who grew the plants gave a cutting to exodus, who at the time was fighting to legalise cannabis, they also held raved and partys, and handed cutting to 1000's of visitors, i sure hope u guys cna get it because in my land of living there plenty of cheese going about some, cut early, some soaking wet, some crossed with blueberry, some cheese is out of this world, i even saw mouldy cheese, where the person had been greed and bagged it up while still wet and it got mouldy, real shame because of the crop smelled real good had they dried and cured proplery wud ahve been great cheese


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Jun 10, 2008)

Im smoking the original cheese from clone for over a month now ive had it growing from jan from a friend of a friend 

This smoke is that strong i can only smoke it at night or i dont do any thing at all . 

If you want somthing close to the cheese go for heavy duty fruity its closer than green house by miles. with bigbudda your just hopeing on finding a pheno close 2 the original from big budda i got 2 different phenos 1 a little more sativa and the other a bit more on the indcia , thou both were indcia dom hybirds 1 just more fruiter sativia tasting 

The real cheese is almost gone its not on the streets ive heard kids say about millions of clones handed out lol .. handed out to who ? why is it not on the streets no more ? 

The asians might still have it going in the uk and some bed room growers that keep it hush and personal as ya do ! 

It reminds me of the old skunk back in the day late 80s early 90s that strong skunky smell only the effects far more stronger .............. btw its no more stronger than a good white widow or russian .. by the end of all this hype people will be thinking if you smoke 2 puffs you head spins and you eyes will flash different colours ...


----------



## GrimReefa (Jun 13, 2008)

lol, i still argue the toss with ya, theres plenty around mate, ur just looking in all the wrong places, u really been smoking skunk no.1


----------



## TakinHits (Jun 17, 2008)

Damn I just got a half Oz of cheese weed last night,Very much so head high, and and a lil bit of body.Blazed off three hits


----------



## Kialhimself (Jul 2, 2008)

bambi said:


> True cheese does not and never has seeded. It only is available via cutting.
> Tere are cheese varieties that have been back corssed to produce seed bearing plants. I think Big Budda sell them.
> If you can get hold of any to smoke, do so, its an awesome plant.


A freind of mine got some "blue cheese" seeds 2 survivors as he's a total n00b there about 5 weeks old and are doing ok! lol I have to pay £100 a 1/2 oz on this shit ATM and he will only sell it in the 1/2 so I need to get some cheese seeds if I can find some or some cuttings desperatly this is like my fav shit to smoke nd £300 a week could buy me a few more things I am sure!


----------



## mr. purpzzz (Jul 13, 2008)

i get cheese from my local medical dispensary whenever they have it. its the expensive shit but definately well worth it.


----------



## Giles (Sep 11, 2008)

First post on here guys so hello everyone!!! I've just started my 3rd grow of Big Buddha Cheese. I started out with 20 cuttings from a mother plant that started 8 years ago and had the honour of being only the 2nd person in its history to recieve its babies. I would personally recommend this strain on multiple points from its speed, mass and resilliance through the grow, to its mind punch in the paper. If ya can, get some. You wont be dissapointed!


----------



## a vague blur (Sep 11, 2008)

So, as an American living in the U.S., and the original Cheese not being available for me to grow, I was wondering if Big Buddha's Cheese is still a good high even though it is not equivalent to the original.


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 11, 2008)

cheese never tried but sounds good to me! damn


----------



## vzero (Sep 11, 2008)

a vague blur said:


> So, as an American living in the U.S., and the original Cheese not being available for me to grow, I was wondering if Big Buddha's Cheese is still a good high even though it is not equivalent to the original.


The Big Buddha stuff is great, slightly better than the Barney's Farm stuff... It's very, very close to the original Cheese, as it has been back-bred for several generations - it is about 98% original Cheese genetics...


----------



## bicycle racer (Sep 14, 2008)

i recently picked up 2 cuttings labeled "uk cheese a special skunk #1 variety". ive also picked up smoke also it has a sweet somewhat cheessy aroma and is good in potency though not quite at the level of og strains but good.


----------



## GrimReefa (Sep 16, 2008)

vzero said:


> The Big Buddha stuff is great, slightly better than the Barney's Farm stuff... It's very, very close to the original Cheese, as it has been back-bred for several generations - it is about 98% original Cheese genetics...



its the closest ull ever get apart from the uk cheeese clones i get.....big buddah had crossed the female cheese pknat wiht a excellent afghani male, then back crosssed 5 times to inherit the traits on the uk cheeese, 

goodluck cheeese is just the best weed EVER


----------



## SHLIMPY (Sep 16, 2008)

wow...the comment on page 1 made me think....

if cheese was never seeded then that explains all the crap cheese floating round!!
i call it fake cheese....dealers call it cheese!!

it only has a slight cheesy smell and looks lighter.....

you certainly kno wen you do manage to come up with some real cheese...that shit pongs the house out before youve opened the bag lol!!!!


----------



## prairepup (Nov 4, 2008)

Sweet I am glad to have found this post. a week ago we just got 2 cheese clones from NORML and I have been looking for info in it. I read something a while back so was glad to see them giving them away but when I got home I could not find anything to show my husband.
Thanks Again


----------



## bicycle racer (Nov 5, 2008)

i have uk cheese clones do not overfert them very sensitive to ferts i burned them badly. not suprising though as all skunk 1# phenos are fert sensitive it seems.


----------



## Dr.X (Nov 5, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> i have uk cheese clones do not overfert them very sensitive to ferts i burned them badly. not suprising though as all skunk 1# phenos are fert sensitive it seems.


i 2nd that, my mate is growing cheese at the mo and he burned his too. I love cheese its a really nice smoke, cant wait till its done, it gets you blasted!


----------



## bicycle racer (Nov 6, 2008)

the ones i burned i cloned so lesson learned i just have to wait longer to try the smoke. i have had big budahh cheese and blue cheese(seeds) which were good but im looking forward to trying the real unadulterated version.


----------



## fezzer6941 (Nov 17, 2008)

mountaincheddar said:


> Yes the cheese is a funky strain. Having spent ages trying to get a cutting I have finally done a crop and more on the way. Even went to homegrown fantasy in Dam to get BB seeds to see if i've got the original. However there is none like this. the cheese is a full blooded old school coke hggggggggggggggggggggggigh skunk. Its pretty much devastating, although as you can probably imagine the more you have the easier it gets. A pleasure to grow it is highly responsive and a challenge, but produces the stinkiest buds covered with crystals from an early age. I only let it go for about 45-47 days as the thc/cbd/cbn ratio is much better. If youwant yeild dont try this. If there is one thing to do in your lifetime ....it is smoke the cheddar!!!


----------



## fezzer6941 (Nov 17, 2008)

yeh man the cheeze iz the shiznit az snoop wud say keep blazin the cheese boiz n girlz


----------



## flashgee (Nov 18, 2008)

the cheese is a clone only from a skunk#1 with a great pheno that was past about the uk since the late eightys, the one you get from the seed banks are paired with a male that the seed banks think best match the cheese. i have got a bigbudda cheese on the go at the moment.


----------



## GrimReefa (Nov 19, 2008)

flashgee said:


> the cheese is a clone only from a skunk#1 with a great pheno that was past about the uk since the late eightys, the one you get from the seed banks are paired with a male that the seed banks think best match the cheese. i have got a bigbudda cheese on the go at the moment.


yea the 1st bits right btu buddha crossed with an afghani male, then back cross 5 times to get the most the cheeese, fantastic smoke!! bes in the world id say but thats me


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey all you cheese heads...im growing some cheese right now. Im on week 7 (indoor aeroponic) 

Can anyone tell me (from experience) how long is best to flower this cheese?

heres a pic at 49 days.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 8, 2009)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## Brocktoon (Jan 25, 2009)

I grew Cheese from Greenhouse seeds; it was amazing and it looked just like the picture at the top of this thread. It is the greatest strain for several reasons: 1. Easy to grow 2. phenomenal yield 3. giant buds (not great if you're growing commercially, since they are actually about an eighth of an oz per bud) 4. Amaaaaazing high. I've also grown several other strains, and this just blows them away. I am in the US, and I order from Dr. Chronic's web site. I have used them twice and they have come through both times. Next up: Serious' AK47 and Sensi Ed Rosenthal Super Bud!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes the cheese has proven to be the best strain in my garden.
It yields a ton of thick cheesy buds, more then double the amount of my others. Now i keep the cheese and try 3 more strains until i can find another that is as worthy.


----------



## Squealcheese (Feb 16, 2009)

*bump*

Wow man, cheese is awesome stuff. Just had a smoke, tempted to hit a bong before bed. My mate says its legit cheese, because he gets it through his main dealer, who's an oldschool rastafari type who lived in luton back in the day..  

Now the likelyhood of me picking up clones is slip to none. However, the BB stuff ive smoked isnt too bad. Its not cheese, but its not far off. Im considering BB Cheese for an outdoor grow - how well does it grow outdoors in the UK climate?


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Feb 17, 2009)

I am curious about buying some big buddha cheese seeds to grow under a 600 watt HPS. I'll let you all know how that goes if I ever do it.


----------



## Nomorebuyingshitweed (Mar 5, 2009)

cheese originated from an elite clone of a sensi seeds skunk no. 1, the greenhouse & big buddah's are not the real deal but are as close as u can get unless you can get a clone. Try sensi skunk no. 1 and pick the best phenotype, you'll get good results


----------



## dapharcyde (Mar 11, 2009)

man i am so jealous of all of you UK fools for getting the originoo cheese to smoke. well this is the representation that i get out here in socal. still very very dank.  let me know how close it is!! it does have a hint of cheesy funk


----------



## dapharcyde (Mar 11, 2009)

dapharcyde said:


> man i am so jealous of all of you UK fools for getting the originoo cheese to smoke. well this is the representation that i get out here in socal. still very very dank.  let me know how close it is!! it does have a hint of cheesy funk


 
pics  forgot to add


----------



## snowripper3 (Apr 1, 2009)

ive been growing cheese for about 5 weeks, grows like a danm champ. i was lucky enough to find it at my local club


----------



## stonergirlx (Apr 1, 2009)

bb cheese only take 8-9 wks


----------



## totalstoner (May 1, 2009)

iblazethatkush said:


> Can somebody pls tell me where i can order these seeds...and that will ship to america.


 u can get them sent to u no problem from scotland uk man ime growing a bunch


----------



## Herbzman (Jul 25, 2009)

how come nobody on here sells their fruits? I have a bit of amnesia which is running out, and i can't grow due to shitty circumstances recently.. i was wondering if anybody near london has an oz or 2 to help me out - i will pay extortion prices.


----------



## Hobbes (Jul 25, 2009)

*"how come nobody on here sells their fruits?"*

It's against forum rules.

.


----------



## Dameon (Jul 26, 2009)

I have been smoking cheese for months, and boy is it ever dank! Get some and experience the flavor!


----------



## Hobbes (Jul 26, 2009)

I had some Skunkberry that had a bit of cheesy taste and it was delicious! I've got a Big Bhuda fem seed, I think I'll plant it next. I love the taste, the skunkberry just wasnt' potent enough.

.


----------



## chemdawg (Jul 27, 2009)

I grew the Original Cheese and it was superb


----------



## Hobbes (Jul 27, 2009)

Chemdawg was that Dr Greenthumb's S1? Did you find it different than Cheese crosses that seedbank call Cheese?

.


----------



## chemdawg (Jul 27, 2009)

yes it was.

i think the others I smoked in the dam were all crosses . they were all pretty good but i liked mine best. it had the cheesiest taste and smell and in my opinion the buzz was better with mine


----------



## Hobbes (Jul 27, 2009)

Cool. Thanks.

.


----------



## Herbzman (Mar 2, 2010)

yea the amsterdam cheese is usually big buddha cheese or blue cheese by greenhouse seeds ... but the original cheese is uk exodus cheese.. and you can only get it via cuttings from a dedicated grower in the uk.


----------



## HHF (Mar 15, 2010)

> your probably right about that socal cheese being diffrent but man.....its some no joke smoke


They had the real deal cut out there. Sent it way back before it had ever been heard of on the boards..

Theres a lot of pretenders as always with any hyped clone. 

-hhf


----------



## stoneybalone (May 11, 2010)

well this cheese smelling stuff is very tripy, and is probably the strongest I have ever had. sticky as fuck. 2.3g fo 20 quid is that 30 bucks.
I don't see it as a rip-off as I know in other parts of the world you could probably get a kilo for that.

Its great smoke though, damn,Too bad it is not the strains of beans I picked.

Probably just as well, the stench of this itsy bitsy bag. Anyway
I am a noobie noob.
I would like to be sycophantically creepy and thank you all by a personal email for creating this learning resource.
This is revolution. 
Sincerely Thanks, don't worry I was only joking about the personal email


----------



## dit (May 16, 2010)

got some cheese atm, in uk, is the tastiest thing i've ever smoked and I've smoked a fairly reasonable variety of plant


----------



## baldyjoe (May 16, 2010)

get on the cheddar lads..............


----------



## moodster (May 24, 2010)

hi is the exodus cheese or psychosis resistent to powdery mildew thanks people


----------



## kippaxlad (May 26, 2010)

Blue cheese is the ONE


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 18, 2010)

Say "CHEESE" 
View attachment 1052544View attachment 1052545View attachment 1052547

This is the Doja... Stinky .. 
Not the best yeilders in soil thought, better off doing them in hydro !! 
DWC here i come..


----------



## green judge (Nov 23, 2010)

well yes blue cheese is nice, blueberry and cheese being my all time favorate but i would have to say origanal cheese is the best i was geting it from london from origanal crew who first came across the strain over 10 years ago still love it


----------



## Spun (Nov 23, 2010)

you dudes are funny....Cheese is made by Kraft. I got a pack in my fridge right now.....that shit is unfahking believable smoked up between a coupla slices of bread! And if you think thats the shit you should try some on a burger.....WOWOWOWOW that dank ass stuff just about makes everything taste better and its the only thing McDonalds sells that constitutes food. LOL


----------



## OnCloud9* (Apr 8, 2011)

i just picked up a quarter of dis shyt. from the effects that you described , it makes me very anxious to spark dis up . ahhh i cant wait ;]


----------



## spaceinvaders (Apr 8, 2011)

I first grew the cheese from big buddha back in 2007. 

since then i have not had a grow / strain near as good as this was. and this was my 1st grow...


----------



## spaceinvaders (Apr 8, 2011)

decided now i'd get it again and have got 3 girls on the go, this was my biggest yeilding cheese at a little over 3 oz. not bad for a 1st shout!!


----------



## dr frank (Aug 20, 2012)

i agree you can not get seed form the original is a one off clone only ,we get it here in the uk but its usualy held down by the growers in tight circles who wont let it slide and tends to come slow but steady for that reason,they obviously have clone only in dam but when you buy seeds you jus get wateva hak job they put it together with and has nothing on original i am around the original at present its huge has a uv coulour drops around 9 oz a plant dry ,it smells nothing like actual cheese thats jus the name it got it smell like blueberry hot sauce and makes every 1 go crazy


----------



## roper1664 (Nov 17, 2012)

Having cheese tonight. Smells a bit sweet with quite a pungent smell. Rolled it up. Had quite a few now. I feel totally relaxed but a bit paranoid at the same time. Spells of euphoria. Highly recommended.


----------



## grow4canna (Dec 21, 2012)

Just grew some Homegrown Fantasy myself


----------



## masterkush81 (Dec 22, 2012)

Big Buddah has the best cheese around! His is super stable out of 10 seeds they all looked almost exact.


----------



## Herbzman (Dec 23, 2012)

yeah but the smoke is whack and it doesn't get you very high, doesnt have the same quality of headbuzz as exodus or blue cheese or something... its just big and fluffy! (from my experience and in my own opinion).. its a good seller I guess.


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 19, 2015)

I thaught cheese was only partly developed in the uk, maybe some climate controle addition genetics were used from a heavily geneticly recessive geaned strain. 
Im trying to get TIPI VALLEY WEED CUTTINGS OR SEED, Not for proffit or breeding, just a prime example of TOP SHELF UK BUD


----------



## mucha_mota (Dec 30, 2015)

pink cheese , [email protected]


----------

